# GT Forumstreffen 2008: Orts- & Terminwahl, Anmeldung



## cleiende (6. April 2008)

So fing es 2005 an: Klick_2005 

Und so war es letztes Jahr: Klick_ 2007

*"the saga continues"*
Für 2008 kommen wir langsam aber sicher dem Ziel näher. Dienstagabend fand eine telefonische Besprechung statt, zu der viele regelmäßige Nutzer des GT-Forums eingeladen waren:
Bofh; cleiende; Cyclery.de; Davidbelize; GT-Heini; GT-Hinterland; GT-Oldschool; GT-Sassy; Hoeckle; Ketterechts; Kint; Manni1599; oldman; Peru73; Salzbrezel; tofu1000; Tomasius; SpeedyR; Tigersclaw; Versus; GT-Danni; kingmoe; Zaskar-freak; Lupo; Janikulus; Bastieeeh; Spatzel

Am Ende fanden sich 11 Teilnehmer ein. Besprochen wurden
a) Mögliche Termine für das Treffen
b) Mögliche Orte
Das Ergebnis der Telefonkonferenz stellen wir zur Abstimmung. Bitte äußert Euch damit ein möglichst großer Konsens gefunden wird.

*Zur Abstimmung stehen:*

1) Termin
Wochenende 23./24. August  oder Wochenende 30./31. August
2) Ort: 
Bad Karlshafen oder Winterberg

Wichtig: 
Beide Orte sind mit der Bahn zu erreichen
In beiden Orten haben wir die Verfügbarkeit von Fläche auf den Campingplätzen geprüft
In beiden Orten gibt es auch hinreichend Hotels und Pensionen als Alternative zum Zelten

*Details: *
Bad Karlshafen
Website des Ortes
Website des Campingplatzes in Bad Karlshafen

Winterberg
Website des Ortes
Website des Campingplatzes

Weitere Termine und Orte stehen hier nicht zur Abstimmung und müssen auch nicht erwähnt werden.

*Und so stimmt Ihr ab:*
*Posting hier im Thread*
Ihr müsst euch nicht auf exakt einen Termin und einen Ort festlegen, Ihr könnt auch gerne beide Termine oder/und beide Orte nennen. Die meistgenannte Kombination wird es am Ende werden.


*Ende der Abstimmung:*
*Sonntag, 11. Mai 2008*

Nach der Abstimmung für Ort und Termin kommt in diesem Thread dann die Anmeldung als nächster Schritt.

So, jetzt haut rein.

vielen Dank lieber Mod fürs "Anpinnen"


----------



## cleiende (6. April 2008)

Ich gehe mal mit gutem Beispiel voran:
Termin:
23./24.08.
30./31.08.

Ort:
Bad Karlshafen oder Winterberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2008)

Mir ist es egal, ich wäre bei beiden Terminen / Orten dabei.


----------



## Davidbelize (6. April 2008)

ich wäre (muss,da in berlin sommerferien sind) am liebsten am letzten august we in bad karlshafen.   also 30/31 august.
mit engelszungen würde ich auch noch das we davor hinbekommen.
das müsste ich mir aber teuer erkaufen.


und diesmal noch mit badezeug. nein wie schön.




freu   freu   freu


----------



## oldman (6. April 2008)

so, ich auch:
23./24.08.
30./31.08.

Ort:
Bad Karlshafen oder Winterberg


am Rande noch in eigener Sache: hatte ja vom 2007er Bilder eingesammelt, um diese dann auf DVD in entsprechend netter GT-Aufmachung /DVD Box, etc) bei uns im Betrieb fertigen zu lassen.
Habe leider den zugesagten Termin (Herbst 2007) nicht einhalten können, da zum einen noch von einem Menschen die Bilder fehlen, zum anderen ist mir im November eine Festplatte abgeraucht.
Daten sind aber gesichert und verfügbar.
Also, ich bringe dann zjm 2008er Treffen eine Kiste mit 75-100 DVDs mit, auf denen sich dann die 2007er Bilder befinden werden.
soviel dazu, danke


----------



## bofh (6. April 2008)

Mir wären beide Orte recht.

23./24. 08.
30./31.08.
Allerdings mit Vorbehalt: wenn ich am 23.08. zur Alpenchallenge fahre, kann ich zu keinem der beiden Termine (meine bessere Hälfte soll mich im August mehr als ein Wochenende sehen ). Wenn das ausfällt, sind mir beide Termine recht.

E.


----------



## chrrup150 (6. April 2008)

30/31. in winterberg zur not aber auch bad karlshafen
nur das we vorher geht nicht da da das 24h radrennen am nürburgring ist.


----------



## Kint (6. April 2008)

beide termine sind gut, aber bitte winterberg. erstens dürfet das näher sein, zweitens war ich in bad karlshafen schonmal.


----------



## Stemmel (6. April 2008)

23.08./24.08.08

Bad Karlshafen 

Daggi


----------



## Boramaniac (6. April 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mir ist es egal, ich wäre bei beiden Terminen / Orten dabei.



dito...


----------



## SpeedyR (6. April 2008)

Hallo erstmal!

Bei mir:

23./24.08.
30./31.08.

Winterberg 
Bad Karlshafen

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (6. April 2008)

23./24.08.

Bad Karlshafen

Begründung: BK ist näher, WB war ich schon mal (öfters was neues) und am WE des 31.8. hab ich ne DM in einer anderen Sportart.


----------



## Ketterechts (6. April 2008)

Auch von mir ein Voting

30/31 August - Ort egal - gilt für Kerstin und mich


----------



## versus (6. April 2008)

Termin:
23./24.08.
30./31.08.

Ort:
Bad Karlshafen oder *Winterberg*

*winterberg wäre mir allerdings lieber*, da es in b.k. zwar sehr schön war, aber winterberg taucht immer wieder als austragungsort irgendwelcher bike-events ist und ich denke, dass man dort sehr ansprechende touren fahren kann!


----------



## tomasius (6. April 2008)

1) egal

2) egal

Werde dabei sein!  

Gruß Tom


----------



## GT-Hinterland (6. April 2008)

Termin:
23./24.08.

Ort:
Bad Karlshafen 

Begründung:
In Winterberg wird es schwierig eine "Leichte Rund" für die etwas  untrainierten unter uns zu finden und leider haben wir keinen aus unserem Forum in Winterberg wohnen der kurzfristige Änderungen wie z.B. Streckenverlaufänderung usw. durchführen könnte!
Deswegen Bad Karlshafen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. April 2008)

Termin:
23./24.08.

Ort:
Winterberg

Begründung:
Ist näher dran, und die haben die geileren Bunnies auf der Website.....Spaß beiseite..ersteres stimmt, am 31.08 hab ich Geb., deswegen die Woche davor. Allerdings würd ich auch nach Bad Karlshafen kommen und das auch am Geb. Obige Konstellation wär halt Ideal Standard.

VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (7. April 2008)

Termin:
23.-24.08.08

Ort:
Bad Karlshafen

*Auf dem Campingplatz in Bad Karlshafen ist übrigens das Mieten eines Campers möglich, ebenso das Anlegen eines Lagerfeuers.
Desweiteren würde uns wohl wieder ein Vorzelt mit Biertischen sowie ein großer Grill und vielleicht sogar ein großer (verschließbarer)Anhänger zur Verfügung stehen.*

*Wenn ich mich mit dieser Aussage zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt haben sollte, möge man mich bitte einbremsen*.


----------



## Kruko (7. April 2008)

Termin:

23/24.08

Ort:

Bad Karlshafen


----------



## Janikulus (7. April 2008)

bei mir sind erst mal beide Termine und Orte ok


----------



## cleiende (7. April 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> *Auf dem Campingplatz in Bad Karlshafen ist übrigens das Mieten eines Campers möglich, ebenso das Anlegen eines Lagerfeuers.
> Desweiteren würde uns wohl wieder ein Vorzelt mit Biertischen sowie ein großer Grill und vielleicht sogar ein großer (verschließbarer)Anhänger zur Verfügung stehen.*
> 
> *Wenn ich mich mit dieser Aussage zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt haben sollte, möge man mich bitte einbremsen*.



Manni, ich verstehe ja daß Du nach Bad Karlshafen willst. Aber wer sagt Dir denn daß man im Sauerland keinen Camper mieten kann? Wer sagt Dir denn daß wir im Sauerland nicht auch etwas a la Vorzelt haben können?
Ich habe z.B. die Nutzung eines Raumes ("Scheune") dort angefragt und geblockt.
Und ja, in Bad Karlshafen ist das Duschwasser sicher 2 Grad wärmer als in Winterberg.
My dear, das nächste Mal werde ich ganz entspannter Gast sein und zusehen wie Du das Treffen organisierst und möglichst neutral kommunizierst.


----------



## Manni1599 (7. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Manni, ich verstehe ja daß Du nach Bad Karlshafen willst. Aber wer sagt Dir denn daß man im Sauerland keinen Camper mieten kann? Wer sagt Dir denn daß wir im Sauerland nicht auch etwas a la Vorzelt haben können?
> Ich habe z.B. die Nutzung eines Raumes ("Scheune") dort angefragt und geblockt.
> *Und ja, in Bad Karlshafen ist das Duschwasser sicher 2 Grad wärmer als in Winterberg.*
> *My dear, das nächste Mal werde ich ganz entspannter Gast sein und zusehen wie Du das Treffen organisierst und möglichst neutral kommunizierst*.



*Was soll das?*

Jeder darf hier seine Entscheidung kundtun. Ich habe hier nur Tatsachen angesprochen. Wenn Du dich persönlich angegriffen fühlst, kannst Du das gerne mit *MIR* besprechen, dass gehört hier nicht her. Wenn Du gerne nach Winterberg möchtest, dann kannst Du das wie jeder andere auch schreiben. 
Desweiteren habe ich mich nie als Organisator angeboten, da ich weder in Winterberg noch in Bad Karlshafen vor Ort bin. *Du* hast *Dich* angeboten, die Sache der Entscheidungsfindung in die Hand zu nehmen. Das finde ich auch gut, das habe ich Dir bereits bei der TK gesagt. Was mich aber nicht daran hindert, meine Meinung zu sagen. Ich freue mich sehr auf das Treffen und letztendlich werde ich, auch wenn die Entscheidung für Winterberg fallen sollte, dorthin kommen. Jedenfalls an dem von mir angegebenen Termin.

Vielleicht solltest Du mal einen Gang zurückschalten und diese Sache etwas entspannter sehen.


----------



## cleiende (7. April 2008)

Manni, letztlich sollte die Entscheidungsfindung auf neutraler Basis stattfinden. Darüber war auch gesprochen worden.
Deshalb auch keine Pro/Contra Liste etc.
Wenn jetzt immer wieder Punkte eingestreut werden zwingt das letztlich zu einer Reaktion, jetzt müsste eigentlich geprüft werden ob und wieviele Camper&Hütten im Sauerland vermietet werden um das Gesamtbild wiederherzustellen.
Das ist mein Punkt hierzu. Und vermutlich der letzte, den ich hier bis zum 11.5. reinschreibe.
Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## Backfisch (7. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Deshalb auch keine Pro/Contra Liste etc.



Es haben schon 4 Leute vor Manni Pros und Contras einfliessen lassen. Nimm das doch nicht so sehr als Kritik, es ist doch gut, wenn man die Gründe für die Entscheidungen kennt, dann kann man die Leute evtl. umstimmen.
 

Also cool bleiben. Wenn das jetzt schon in (negativen) Stress ausartet, dann überlege ich mir, ob ich da wirklich hinfahre. Ist jetzt nicht gegen Dich, aber mich haben schon diverse Sportvereine oder sonstige Gruppen "von hinten gesehen", weil ich bei Freizeitaktivitäten keinen Ärger haben will. Das bedeutet natürlich auch, dass ich nicht will dass jemand anders (zB Du) sich damit über Gebühr ärgern muss.


----------



## oldman (7. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Es haben schon 4 Leute vor Manni Pros und Contras einfliessen lassen. Nimm das doch nicht so sehr als Kritik, es ist doch gut, wenn man die Gründe für die Entscheidungen kennt, dann kann man die Leute evtl. umstimmen.
> 
> 
> Also cool bleiben. Wenn das jetzt schon in (negativen) Stress ausartet, dann überlege ich mir, ob ich da wirklich hinfahre. Ist jetzt nicht gegen Dich, aber mich haben schon diverse Sportvereine oder sonstige Gruppen "von hinten gesehen", weil ich bei Freizeitaktivitäten keinen Ärger haben will. Das bedeutet natürlich auch, dass ich nicht will dass jemand anders (zB Du) sich damit über Gebühr ärgern muss.




es war von Anfang an beschlossen, dass dieser Thread NICHT in eine gross angelegte Pro & Contra Sache ausartet. Vielmehr haben wir eine begrenzte Anzahl Locations nebst einer begrenzten Anzahl Termine zur Auswahl. Fertig.
Wir sind mittlerweile eine Riesentruppe, da kann man nicht jeden einzelnen Wunsch erfuellen.
Vor 2-3 Jahren ging das einfacher, weil wir uns mit 3-6 Männeken getroffen haben.
Heute geht es um den bestmöglichen Kompromiss, damit es für den Grossteil der Truppe passt. Geht um Kompromisse...
Das war jetzt kein Kommentar in Richtung Manni, Cleiende oder sonstwen, sondern eine sachliche Feststellung.

Wenn wir diesen Entscheidungsfindungs-Thread zum wir -diskutieren-Campingplatzverfügbarkeiten-in-Westeuropa-und-analysieren-Schulfereintermine-der-letzten-500 Jahre, dann wird hier noch im Juli rumgekaspert und es endet mit einem 6 Mann Meeting.

Das hat die Vergangenheit gezeigt...


----------



## Backfisch (7. April 2008)

Hast ja recht. Ich meine ja nur, man kann die Pros und Contras ja auch einfach ignorieren, mein Contra für den 31.8. steht da ja auch nicht um andere zu beeinflussen. Man muss nicht alles als Versuch einer Diskussion ansehen. 

Peace!

(letzter Beitrag von mir dazu)


----------



## oldman (7. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Hast ja recht. Ich meine ja nur, man kann die Pros und Contras ja auch einfach ignorieren, mein Contra für den 31.8. steht da ja auch nicht um andere zu beeinflussen. Man muss nicht alles als Versuch einer Diskussion ansehen.
> 
> Peace!
> 
> (letzter Beitrag von mir dazu)



passt scho... ich will ja auch ein moeglichst grosses Meeting!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (7. April 2008)

Bitte seid wieder lieb  Ist doch blöd, wenn am Treffen zwei Leute wegen Missverständnissen nicht miteinander reden.
Ok... On-Topic:

Datum: egal
Ort: egal


----------



## mountymaus (7. April 2008)

Ort: Bad Karlshafen
Termin: 23./24.


----------



## Muckelchen (8. April 2008)

Termin: 30./31.08.  

Ort: Bad Karlshafen oder Winterberg

Termin: 23./24.08
Ort: Hier nur Bad Karlshafen, da ich den Abend noch weiter müßte und es näher an meinem Ziel ist.


----------



## cyclery.de (9. April 2008)

Auch wenn ich jetzt noch in keiner Art und Weise sagen kann, wie mein Terminkalender zu dieser Zeit aussehen wird bin ich für:

- 23/24.08. (das andere angebotene Wochenende ist Eurobike)
- Winterberg (weil ich finde, dass dort ein Streckenangebot für alle Fahrerarten vorhanden ist ... also auch für Leute mit DH- oder Dirt-Bike, welche das Treffen unabhängig von gemeinsamen CC-Touren gerne besuchen möchten)

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## hoeckle (10. April 2008)

Datum: mir egal, werde das kurzfristig entscheiden ...

Ort: Winterberg, wenn schon nicht Zürich...


----------



## GT Maus (13. April 2008)

23.08./24.08.08

Bad Karlshafen 

Gruß
Kirsten


----------



## tofu1000 (15. April 2008)

Datum: Egal, ich weiß frühestens drei Wochen vorher sicher ob es passt. Und diesmal muss auch noch der Terminkalender der Herzdame einbezogen werden...  Aber das passt schon! Ganz bestimmt......
Ort: Is mir Wurscht. Aber Davids Anmerkung...


Davidbelize schrieb:


> Und diesmal noch mit badezeug. nein wie schön.


...klingt nach einem gewissen I-Tüpfelchen.


----------



## GT-TEAM (16. April 2008)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt noch in keiner Art und Weise sagen kann, wie mein Terminkalender zu dieser Zeit aussehen wird bin ich für:
> 
> - 23/24.08. (das andere angebotene Wochenende ist Eurobike)
> - Winterberg (weil ich finde, dass dort ein Streckenangebot für alle Fahrerarten vorhanden ist ... also auch für Leute mit DH- oder Dirt-Bike, welche das Treffen unabhängig von gemeinsamen CC-Touren gerne besuchen möchten)
> ...



eurobike ist vom 04.09.-07.09.


----------



## gnss (21. April 2008)

Ort: Bad Karlshafen
Termin: 23./24.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (21. April 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> eurobike ist vom 04.09.-07.09.



Ja, da hatte ich mich in der Tat etwas geirrt. Sind von ihrem Standard-Termin um eine Woche abgewichen. Daher ist mir nun auch der Termin egal. Winterberg als Austragungsort bleibt aber


----------



## cleiende (12. Mai 2008)

=======Ende der Abstimmung===========

And the winner is:

*23./24.08.2008
Bad Karlshafen*





Darstellung: Chronologisch

Darf ich GT-Heini bitten einen Eintrag ins Last-Minute-Biking vorzunehmen und hierunter zu posten?
Anmeldung zum Treffen über das LMB, ist am Einfachsten für Alle.

Um die Organisatoren vor Ort etwas zu entlasten bzw. Ihnen ein Bild zu vermitteln was vonnöten ist schlage ich vor, daß jeder Teilnehmer hier im Thread postet
1) Was er so an Sachen zu Aufbau des "Lagers" mitbringen kann (Pavillons, Festzeltgarnituren, faltbaren Riesengrill, whatever)? Das kann die Leute vor Ort nur entlasten.
2) Wann er ca. vor Ort sein wird damit klar ist wann tatkräftige Hilfe zur Verfügung steht?

Für die Anreise wäre es sicher hilfreich Mitfahrgelegenheiten zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Ab jetzt sollte sich der Rest leicht fügen. 
*"GT-Heini, bitte übernehmen Sie."*

Frohe Pfingsten, ab ins Freibad oder aufs Rad mit Euch!

cleiende


----------



## cleiende (12. Mai 2008)

Kurz zu den drei Punkten von oben:

1) Mitbringen kann ich
Festzeltgarnitur
zusätzliches 3-Mann Zelt ("von dat ALDI")

2) Ankunft vor Ort
später Nachmittag oder früher Abend, ich liebe die A5/A7 am Freitag

3) Mitfahrgelegenheit
Max. drei Personen und drei Räder ab Rhein-Main (HG)
Abfahrt nicht vor 13:30
Sollte jemand via Frankfurt einfliegen wäre das die günstige Gelegenheit.
Wer mitfahren will -> PN

Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## Kruko (12. Mai 2008)

Moin,

Dann ist das Freibad ja für mich gestorben  

Werde mich dann mal auf Streckensuche begeben. Einmal kann ich Euch noch hier durch die Prärie führen, ohne dass ihr Wege schon kennt.

Platz werde ich dann heute auch schon klar machen. Mitbringen werden wir auf jeden Fall:

Wohnwagen mit Zelt und Sonnensegel
Surfbrettmasten mit zwei Fahnen
Grill (den großen nicht faltbaren )
Zelt für David  oder sonstwen

Ankunft: vormittags

Mitfahrgelegenheit kann ich nicht bieten 

Ich werde wieder versuchen die Bike-Garage zu organisieren. Dann hat ein Teil unserer Schätzchen einen sicheren Schlafplatz

Wenn die DD-Fraktion Interesse hat, dann organisier ich auch in dieser Richtung etwas. Bitte Bescheid geben


----------



## Kruko (12. Mai 2008)

So dann liebe Leute.

Termin im LMB ist öffentlich. Dann tragt Euch mal alle schön ein


Hier geht es direkt dorthin 

Schön wäre es, wenn jeder etwas Feuerholz und Grillkohle mitbringen würde. Letztes Jahr wären wir fast aufgeschmissen gewesen


----------



## mountymaus (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 
auf Grund des kleinen Postfaches hier bei MTB- News, haben wir uns überlegt eine E-mailadresse anzulegen.
Wenn Ihr etwas zum Treffen beitragen wollt, dann könnt Ihr uns über 

[email protected]

Eure Anregungen, evtl. Mitbringsel wie Grillkohle, Feuerholz, etc. mitteilen.

Wie auch im letzten Jahr wäre es schön, wenn Ihr uns noch mitteilen würdet, mit wie viel Personen Ihr anreist, bzw. ob Ihr campen, ins Hotel, Pension, Fereinhaus/ -wohnung wollt, damit wir die Zeltburg entsprechend aufstellen können.
Mögliche Unterkünfte findet Ihr hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (12. Mai 2008)

das zelt nehm ich gerne wieder. thx

was ich mitbringen kann,kann ich noch nicht sagen.
es ist noch nicht geklärt ob ich per bahn oder eventuell mit dem virtuellen herrn zaskar le auftauche.


die vorfreude ist gross.

der david


----------



## mountymaus (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo und guten Abend!!
Wir waren schon wieder fleißig.
Es braucht sich keiner von Euch mit Festzeltgarnituren oder einem schweren Grill "rumschleppen". 
Für diejenigen, die im letzten Jahr auf dem Treffen waren, kennen den Grill und ich denke mal,
dass dieser groß genug war  
Außerdem haben wir 5 Festzeltgarnituren zur Verfügung, das sollte auch reichen


----------



## Stemmel (13. Mai 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> :
> was ich mitbringen kann,kann ich noch nicht sagen.
> der david



BBQ



mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Abend!!
> Wir waren schon wieder fleißig.
> Es braucht sich keiner von Euch mit Festzeltgarnituren oder einem schweren Grill "rumschleppen".
> Für diejenigen, die im letzten Jahr auf dem Treffen waren, kennen den Grill und ich denke mal,
> ...


----------



## mountymaus (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo schon wieder,  

Das Fahrerlager ist komplett. Der Wohnwagen mit Vorzelt und Sonnensegel ist auch wieder mit dabei.....


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Mai 2008)

das fahrerlager ist komplett! wie soll man das verstehen?


----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das fahrerlager ist komplett! wie soll man das verstehen?



dh ich muss wohl draussen bleiben weil ich noch nicht angemeldet bin ?


----------



## hoeckle (17. Mai 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> das fahrerlager ist komplett! wie soll man das verstehen?


 


Kint schrieb:


> dh ich muss wohl draussen bleiben weil ich noch nicht angemeldet bin ?


 

jungs, das fahrerlager - nicht das startfeld.... mal ein bisl nachdenken....


----------



## mountymaus (17. Mai 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> jungs, das fahrerlager - nicht das startfeld.... mal ein bisl nachdenken....



Richtig.......


----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Richtig.......



hmmm der duden gibt zu fahrerlager nix her... im netzt bin ich aber über das ferienlager gestolpert:

Synonyme für Ferienlager:

Ferienlager
Internierungslager, Gefangenenlager


----------



## mountymaus (17. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> hmmm der duden gibt zu fahrerlager nix her... im netzt bin ich aber über das ferienlager gestolpert:
> 
> Synonyme für Ferienlager:
> 
> ...



Wenn Du das letzte Jahr so in Erinnerung hast  ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Wenn Du das letzte Jahr so in Erinnerung hast  ???



ich erinnere mich dass ich von dir in nen kleinen steinbruch geschickt wurde....  

die "synonyme" stammen aus dem woxikon... - da sieht man mal wieder wieviel mist im netzt steht ....


----------



## mountymaus (17. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ich erinnere mich dass ich von dir in nen kleinen steinbruch geschickt wurde....



Stimmt, da war was.....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also wenn jemand aus der Gegend Oberfranken ein Fahrzeug mit Anhängekupplung oder sowas hätte, dann könnt ich aus der Fa. feinstes Buchenholz mit ca. 5-6 % Restfeuchte für nen echten Scheiterhaufen besorgen...ansonsten müst ich halt ne Plane in den Kofferraum vom Golf legen und vollstapeln, das wird dann allerdings verhältnismäßig wenig Holz werden....

Ansonsten gilt wie letztes Jahr auch..wer auf seinem Weg an Coburg vorbeikommt oder irgendwo an der Strecke aufgesammelt werden möchte
=> bitte PN...

Würde mich bereiterklären nen Sack Holzkohle vom Köhler zu besorgen, allerdings sollten wirs koordinieren, nicht dass dann 20 Sack HK rumstehen....

Wenn ich garstig wär würd ich jetzt auch noch nach ner RR Runde fragen...)

Helfe natürlich gerne beim Aufbau, zur Anreise mail ich nochmal...

VG
Peter


----------



## SpeedyR (18. Mai 2008)

Gib mir bescheid wennstä losfährst.Ich wollte voraussichtlich am Freitag im laufe es Nachmittags fahrn...

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. Mai 2008)

Hi,

kein Prob...gute Zeit...mach ich

VG
Peter


----------



## Kruko (18. Mai 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Wenn ich garstig wär würd ich jetzt auch noch nach ner RR Runde fragen...)



Wenn Du willst, bekommst Du auch die  Aber dann nur mit Navi. So viele Helfer (Guides) werde ich nicht auftreiben können. Die fahren auch lieber MTB 

Das mit den Koordinieren ist eine gute Idee. Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich wieder bei unserer Zimmerei wegen des Holzes anfrage. Ich würde den Besitzer aber für abends einladen wollen. Ich hoffe, dass wäre für Euch i. O.

Wären eigentlich kurze Tragepassagen für Euch auch noch akzeptabel. Bin heite eine schöne Runde gedreht. Den Singletrail-Anteil verrate ich Euch besser nicht Jedoch liegen auf den kleinen Wanderwegen im Reinhardswald noch Bäume von Kyrill. Diese werden wohl auch nicht entfernt werden. Die Strecke war aber ansonsten genial. Waren so knapp 60 km mit ca. 1300 hm. Könnte ich mir als lange Samstagsrunde schon vorstellen.

So jetzt seid Ihr dran mit Kommentaren


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2008)

Leute helft mir mal, ich hab an dem WE die Wahl zwischen 1) Grillen und Saufen mit ein paar PC-Freaks oder 2) Biken bis der Arzt kommt mit ein paar verrückten GT-Besitzern. Wie soll ich mich entscheiden?


----------



## Kruko (18. Mai 2008)

Wenn Du Dich mit einem Helm anfreunden kannst, dann bedarf es keiner Frage  Die Bilder vom letztem Jahr kennst Du ja. Die Strecken werden dieses Jahr wie ich denke etwas anspruchsvoller. Daher ist ein Helm eigentlich Pflicht. 

Habe mir heute ordentlich den Helm an einem Baum angestoßen, der Quer im Hang über einen Weg lag


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2008)

Helm hab ich längst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (18. Mai 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Leute helft mir mal, ich hab an dem WE die Wahl zwischen 1) Grillen und Saufen mit ein paar PC-Freaks oder 2) Biken bis der Arzt kommt mit ein paar verrückten GT-Besitzern. Wie soll ich mich entscheiden?



Ich bin für die Kombination:
Biken bis der Arzt kommt,mit anschliessendem Saufen und Grillen mit n paar verrückten GT Besitzern  

Grüsse Raf


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2008)

Raf, gute Idee, aber so wird es doch eh enden, nehm ich an


----------



## cleiende (18. Mai 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Leute helft mir mal, ich hab an dem WE die Wahl zwischen 1) Grillen und Saufen mit ein paar PC-Freaks oder 2) Biken bis der Arzt kommt mit ein paar verrückten GT-Besitzern. Wie soll ich mich entscheiden?



Die Kernpunkte Grillen und Saufen" sowie "Biken bis der Arzt kommt mit ein paar verrückten GT-Besitzern" lassen sich da wunderbar kombinieren. Incl. SoMoBiSchi.


SOnntagMOrgenBIerSCHIss



gt-heini schrieb:


> Wären eigentlich kurze Tragepassagen für Euch auch noch akzeptabel. Bin heite eine schöne Runde gedreht. Den Singletrail-Anteil verrate ich Euch besser nicht Jedoch liegen auf den kleinen Wanderwegen im Reinhardswald noch Bäume von Kyrill. Diese werden wohl auch nicht entfernt werden. Die Strecke war aber ansonsten genial. Waren so knapp 60 km mit ca. 1300 hm. Könnte ich mir als lange Samstagsrunde schon vorstellen.
> 
> So jetzt seid Ihr dran mit Kommentaren



"Pleasure and pain are sometimes the same" - na logo, Tragepassagen sind okay. Singletrails auch. Da sollten die Guides aber weniger "Vorankrachen", d.h. einer muss hinten die Schäfchen einsammeln. Vermutlich haben ein paar unter uns auch ein Garmin o.ä. GPS Gerät, wenn Ihr die Tour vorher aufzeichnet helfe ich Euch gerne bei der Aufgabe aus. Denke andere könnten das auch.
Unter Umständen bringe ich noch einen Aspiranten für die lockere Runde mit, der wird aber erst am 08/08/08 GT-Besitzer (dann aber gleich richtig).


----------



## mountymaus (18. Mai 2008)

Was der Jörg und Insa momentan schon haben:

5x Bierzeltgarnitur
1x großer Grill
1x Wohnwagen mit Vorzelt und Sonnensegel
2x Fahnenmast incl. 2x GT- Fahnen
1x Zelt (höchstwarscheinlich wieder für David)

Vielleicht können wir diese Liste einfach über Quote erweitern???
Gruß Insa und Jörg


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Mai 2008)

ja das zelt ist wieder für mich.   danke
da passen aber locker 2 leute rein...................................


----------



## cleiende (19. Mai 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Was der Jörg und Insa momentan schon haben:
> 
> 5x Bierzeltgarnitur
> 1x großer Grill
> ...



plus 30 kg Holzkohle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...feinstes Buchenholz mit ca. 5-6 % Restfeuchte für nen echten Scheiterhaufen besorgen...



Und was verbrennen wir, ein Cannondale? )


----------



## Kint (19. Mai 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und was verbrennen wir, ein Cannondale? )



tom baut extra dafür grade eins auf....


----------



## Stemmel (19. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> tom baut extra dafür grade eins auf....



ein blaues von tom steht immer noch bei uns im Keller...


----------



## tomasius (19. Mai 2008)

... und bald bei mir.  Es soll ja schließlich zum Treffen fertig sein.  

Ich kann übrigens nicht zum Treffen kommen.  - Leider!

Habe an genau diesem Wochenende ein Cannondale Treffen, ebenfalls in Bad Karlshafen. Bisherige Teilnehmerzahl: 1. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.   

*Tausche Xizang gegen Cannondale Raven. Angebote per PM.
*

Tom


----------



## Ketterechts (19. Mai 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> ... und bald bei mir.  Es soll ja schließlich zum Treffen fertig sein.
> 
> Ich kann übrigens nicht zum Treffen kommen.  - Leider!
> 
> ...



Vorsicht Tom 

Da sind schon Leute für weniger gevierteilt worden


----------



## versus (21. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ich erinnere mich dass ich von dir in nen kleinen steinbruch geschickt wurde....



dieses bild schoss mir beim lesen direkt in den kopf    

man möge mir verzeihen


----------



## versus (21. Mai 2008)

ich würde dann wie letztes jahr anreisen (das freundliche einverständnis von cleiende vorausgesetzt ;-)


----------



## GT-Hinterland (21. Mai 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ich würde dann wie letztes jahr anreisen (das freundliche einverständnis von cleiende vorausgesetzt ;-)



Ohne Anhang?


----------



## cleiende (21. Mai 2008)

Ach, der Anhang passt im Ernstfall auch noch in den Renntraktor.


----------



## mountymaus (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo 
ich denke mit den Getränken und dem *G*e*T*ier für den Grill werden wir es so handhaben wie im letzten Jahr.
Jeder bringt aus seiner Region eine Kiste Bier oder anderes Gebräu mit und Fleisch je nach Wunsch, mitbringen oder in nahegelegenen Geschäften kaufen.

Gruß Insa & Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (31. Mai 2008)

Gute Idee, ich bring dann ne Kiste Lübzer Urkraft mit, das Bier für echte Männer, 6%


----------



## tomasius (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Werde auch kommen und folgende Sachen mitbringen:






















Fahre ab Münster und könnte eine Person + Rad mitnehmen.

Tom


----------



## mini.tom (7. Juni 2008)

hallo gt´ler 
so nun ist es so weit 
hiermit möchte ich meine lebensabschnittsgefährtin - sandra - und mich auch bei eurem treffen anmelden - wir kommen mit den euch bekannten gt´s 
was kann man noch dazu beitragen wenn man so spät dran ist - helft uns bitte - wir tuen was wir können 
das mit dem bier aus der region ist klar - bringen wir mit 
da wir 2 räder + gepäck mitbringen - haben wir kein platz mehr um jemanden mitzunehmen - sorry 
euch allen ein schönes wochenende 
wir freuen uns euch endlich mal kennen zulernen - ihr verrückten  
müssen wir noch irgendwas wichtiges wissen - regeln und so ??? ist ja schließlich primäre für uns   
mfg
tom


----------



## Stemmel (9. Juni 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> müssen wir noch irgendwas wichtiges wissen mfg
> tom



auf alle Fälle als Mitfahrer unter http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6418als Mitfahrer eintragen. 

Und selbstverständlich braucht Deine LAG auch einen eigenen Account  , denn heute schon an den Winterpokal denken!


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Juni 2008)

Hi, komme auch. Aber leider wieder nur am Samstag.
Aber diesmal wahrscheinlich mit Verstärkung. Meine Frau und ein Kumpel wollen evtl. auch mit, beide fahren natürlich GT.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (21. Juni 2008)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> beide fahren natürlich GT.



Als wenn hier irgendwelche Bekannte, Verwandte oder Freunde keine GT's fahren würden


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Juni 2008)

Naja, normalerweise fährt meine Frau Specialized!


----------



## mountymaus (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo 
Raika der Forumhund, ist auch schon voll und ganz auf das Forumstreffen eingestellt.


----------



## Backfisch (26. Juni 2008)

Ich werde wohl auch ein GeTier mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (26. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl auch ein GeTier mitbringen



Was habt ihr denn für ein GeTier??


----------



## Stemmel (26. Juni 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Als wenn hier irgendwelche Bekannte, Verwandte oder Freunde keine GT's fahren würden



leider zuviele... 



Backfisch schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl auch ein GeTier mitbringen



Hunde können nicht genug dabei sein!


----------



## Backfisch (26. Juni 2008)




----------



## mountymaus (26. Juni 2008)

Nicht gerade klein oder??
Was ist das denn für einer???


----------



## Backfisch (26. Juni 2008)

Vater Hund, Mutter unbekannt. 
Mittelgroß. 
Absoluter ohne-Leine-Hund, Camping- und Bikeerprobt. (Auf dem Campingplatz natürlich mit Leine, ist klar).

Liegt gerade 4m von meinem Schreibtisch im Bett und wechselt alle 30min laut seufzend die Pose.


----------



## tomasius (28. Juni 2008)

Ich habe doch Angst vor Hunden...  






Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (4. Juli 2008)

So! Da bisher alle Zeichen auf extrem Grün stehen und ich einfach mal davon ausgehe, dass JETZT nix mehr dazwischenkommt:
Ich melde mich UND meine (inzwischen nicht mehr ganz so verständnislose...) Lebensabschnittbevollmächtigte zum Treffen der Triangulierer an! FREUDE! FREUDE!
Ich denke, wir werden gg. Freitag Mittag im schönen Sachsen starten und somit gg frühen Abend zugegen sein. Die Mitbringsel setzen sich bisher aus drei (vielleicht auch vier...) schicken Rädern und vermutlich einem Kasten tschechischem Bier zusammen. Sollte noch was größeres benötigt werden (Holz etc.), sagt Bescheid und ich schau was ich machen kann - noch ist Platz im gelben Ungetüm.


----------



## Backfisch (5. Juli 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich habe doch Angst vor Hunden...



Ist schon in Ordnung. Das stört meinen Hund überhaupt nicht.


----------



## mountymaus (5. Juli 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich habe doch Angst vor Hunden...
> Tom





Er will doch *NUR* spielen


----------



## Boramaniac (14. Juli 2008)

Ich muss mich leider Eurer illustren Runde enthalten...

Hab' mir eben erstmal den Termin angesehen und genau das ist meine 
einzige freie Woche dieses Jahr und da fahre ich mit 2 Freunden entlang 
des Wikinger-Friesen-Weges.
Hab' noch 'ne Woche im Sept. frei, aber da bin ich in Norwegen unterwegs.

Da mich ja sonst noch keiner weiter von Euch kennt, wird mich wohl auch 
niemand vermissen, oder? 

Gruß Bora


----------



## Backfisch (14. Juli 2008)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Da mich ja sonst noch keiner weiter von Euch kennt, wird mich wohl auch
> niemand vermissen, oder?
> 
> Gruß Bora



Wasn das für ne Logik?

Ich freue mich über jeden GT-verrückten, den ich kennenlernen darf. 




Bis auf Leute, die mich bei Verkäufen beschubsen.


----------



## Boramaniac (14. Juli 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Wasn das für ne Logik?
> 
> Ich freue mich über jeden GT-verrückten, den ich kennenlernen darf.



Oh, Dank. Aber Hamburg ist ja nicht sooooo weit weg. 

Warnung:
Sollte sich irgendwas der Friesentour in den Weg stellen, 
bin ich kurzentschlossen zum GT-Treffen unterwegs.


----------



## Kruko (14. Juli 2008)

Ganz ehrlich??

Du wirst etwas verpassen. Und das mit dem Kennenlernen geht ganz schnell

Dafür sorgen wir schon


----------



## spatzel (16. Juli 2008)

*AAAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!*
Ich habs genau gewußt,daß da noch was dazwischen kommt!Jetzt bekommen wir die Möglichkeit am 23.8. als Headliner bei nem Open Air zu spielen,das war ja klar,daß da wieder ALLES auf das Wochenende fällt......Fücklebück....Jetzt sitz ich in der Klemme.....


----------



## mountymaus (17. Juli 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> *AAAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!*
> Ich habs genau gewußt,daß da noch was dazwischen kommt!Jetzt bekommen wir die Möglichkeit am 23.8. als Headliner bei nem Open Air zu spielen,das war ja klar,daß da wieder ALLES auf das Wochenende fällt......Fücklebück....Jetzt sitz ich in der Klemme.....



Da steckst du echt in der Klemme. Wie wär es denn in Bad Karlshafen mit nem Open Air???


----------



## Backfisch (17. Juli 2008)

Oder wir kommen dahin... sag einfach, Du hättest ein paar Biker als Ordner organisiert. Wie früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo

Wir - Kerstin (Twörgel) und ich - kommen natürlich auch zum Treffen - ich hoffe das es mit einer Anreise am Freitag schon klappt , da es noch nicht sicher ist ob ich da frei bekommen - wir sind da nämlich gerade erst ne Woche aus dem Urlaub zurück und da ist so ein verlängertes WE eventuel nicht so leicht zu bekommen .

Mitbringen werden wir lecker Bier , uns und unser Zelt sowie die passenden fahrbaren Untersätze  .

Gruss Benjamin

Ach ja , wie wär es eigentlich mit einem kleinen Ersatzteilbasar - damit das Geschachere vom letzten Mal noch etwas mehr wird


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Juli 2008)

Shit,
wir sind auch nicht dabei.
Am 23. hat meine Nichte Einschulung und dann noch zur Goldenen Hochzeit zur Verwandschaft.
Schade Schade, war letztes Jahr so schön


----------



## SpeedyR (17. Juli 2008)

Die Lösung ist ganz einfach!

Spielt doch aufm GT Treffen!!


----------



## versus (17. Juli 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Ach ja , wie wär es eigentlich mit einem kleinen Ersatzteilbasar - damit das Geschachere vom letzten Mal noch etwas mehr wird



au jaaaa... geschachere


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Juli 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Da steckst du echt in der Klemme. Wie wär es denn in Bad Karlshafen mit nem Open Air???


Wenn alle kommen, die sich bisher angekündigt haben, bekommen wir bestimmt sogar nen kleinen Moshpit "simuliert"....


----------



## tomasius (17. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auch für einen Basar! 







Suche z.B. noch ein Xizang mit Cantisockel, rote GT Hadley Naben, GT Kurbeln, etc. - Packt also eure Bauchläden. 

Tom


----------



## cleiende (17. Juli 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Schön wäre es, wenn jeder etwas Feuerholz und *Grillkohle* mitbringen würde. Letztes Jahr wären wir fast aufgeschmissen gewesen



Ich bringe mindestens 30 Kilogramm Grillkohle (Briketts) mit.
"Feuer frei".

Ach ja, zur Erinnerung, *Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Rhein-Main-Gebiet*:
Abfahrt im Rhein-Main Gebiet Freitagmittag, irgendwann nach 14:00. Wird eh saueng, auf dem von mir geleiteten Projekt machen wir zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade die Simulation des laufenden Betriebes bevor wir Anfang September loslegen.
3-5 Mitfahrgelegenheiten vorhanden, auch für je 1 Rad pro Mitfahrer.


----------



## Backfisch (17. Juli 2008)

Ich muss mal sehen wie ich anreise, aber falls ich Platz im Auto habe bringe ich die gute "Restaurantgrillkohle" vom Holzkohlewerk Lüneburg mit...


----------



## Kruko (18. Juli 2008)

So Jungs und Mädels,

in einem Monat ist es soweit Damit Euch die Zeit bis zum Treffen nicht mehr all zu lang vorkommt, hier ein kleiner Zeitvertreib.

Grillkohle scheint ja schon in ausreichender Menge zur Verfügung zu stehen. Wie sieht es mit dem Feuerholz aus. Wie gesagt, könnten wir hier im Sägewerk noch mal fragen und den Besitzer gegebenenfalls abends zum Treffen einladen. Dann wäre das Thema auch erledigt. 

Wäre schön, wenn man dazu ein paar Meinungen hören bzw. lesen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (18. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Was wird denn noch gebraucht?  Habe keine Idee. 

Wie gesagt, ich kann auf jeden Fall wieder eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Münster/ Westfalen anbieten.



> hier ein kleiner Zeitvertreib.


 






Ich lege mal 730,3m vor.   

Tom


----------



## Ketterechts (18. Juli 2008)

Ha !!


----------



## Kruko (18. Juli 2008)

Üben Jungs

Ich bin aber außer Konkurrenz

Freut mich aber, dass es gefällt


----------



## bofh (18. Juli 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich kann auf jeden Fall wieder eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Münster/ Westfalen anbieten.


Wieder Freitagnachmittag?
Dann möchte ich Dein Angebot gerne annehmen.

Btw.: Wir wollten irgendwann mal ein Bierchen zusammen trinken gehen, Du treulose Tomate! 

E.

PS: Bin aber erst ab Sonntag wieder in Münster.


----------



## versus (19. Juli 2008)

ha, gar nicht so schlecht für einen gipsfuss:


----------



## mountymaus (19. Juli 2008)

Juhuu, ein neuer Rekord.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (20. Juli 2008)

*Einladung zum 4. GT-Forumstreffen*


Hallo  an alle, die von der GT- Sucht befallen sind und deren Anhänge.

Wir möchten Euch recht herzlich *zum 4. GT-Forumstreffen* einladen.
Das Treffen findet in diesem Jahr zentral von Deutschland in Bad Karlshafen, im Weserbergland vom 22.08.-24.08.2008 statt.
Wir waren schon wieder fleißig und haben uns Gedanken gemacht, wie Ihr das Fahrerlager (Campingplatz) findet. Also, anbei haben wir einige Dateien mit entsprechenden Wegbeschreibungen aus den verschiedenen Richtungen eingefügt.

Als Ablauf des Treffens haben wir uns vorgestellt, dass Ihr ab Freitagmittag anreisen könnt. Dann wird das Fahrerlager aufgebaut und der Tag wird bei Lagerfeuer, totem Tier vom Grill und ein, zwei, drei. Flaschen Bier und guter Laune zum Ausklang gebracht.
Für Samstag haben Jörg und Insa zwei Touren für Euch. Je nach Lust, Laune und Möglichkeit könnt Ihr dann zwischen einer ca. 60km Tour oder einer kürzeren Tour von ca. 35km wählen. Bei der großen Tour, die der Jörg leitet, haben wir einen Freund von uns engagiert, der sich in der Gegend auch sehr gut auskennt, um bei eventuellen Defekten oder Ausfällen anderer Art mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht. 
Insa wird die kleine Runde leiten.​
Start am Samstag ist ca. um 11.00 Uhr am Campingplatz​
Wenn wir dann alle geschafft und müde von den Touren zurück sind und uns dann geduscht, oder auch nicht geduscht haben, werden wir den Abend bei gemütlichem Lagerfeuer, totem Tier auf dem Grill und ein, zwei, drei. Flaschen Bier und natürlich auch bei intensiven Schraubergesprächen ausklingen lassen.

Für den Sonntag haben wir uns überlegt noch eine kleine Tour zu fahren, welche in etwa eine Länge von 20- 30km hat.
Wenn wir nach dieser Tour dann wieder am Fahrerlager angekommen sind, werden wir das Treffen für dieses Jahr langsam ausklingen lassen.


*Gutes Wetter haben wir bestellt, doch ob das was wird???*

Für gute Laune, Fleisch für den Grill, Zelte etc. hat jeder selbst zu sorgen.

Wenn jemand noch ein Gästeverzeichnis braucht, möge er sich bitte an die Kurverwaltung der Stadt Bad Karlshafen wenden.

Nun können wir nur hoffen, dass auch wirklich viele zum Treffen erscheinen​
Als Anhang findet Ihr entsprechende Anfahrtsbeschreibungen. Es gibt sicherlich auch kürzere Anfahrtsstrecken, aber diese Beschreibungen wären dann sehr umfangreich und würden eher verwirren. Daher haben wir uns entschlossen, die Anfahrt so einfach wie möglich zu gestalten. Wer ein Navigationsgerät sein Eigen nennt, kann sich ja die entsprechenden Beschreibungen sparen. 

Die Adresse des Campingplatzes lautet:

Campingplatz Bad Karlshafen
Am Rechten Weserufer 2
34385 Bad Karlshafen

*Nachtrag zur Einladung:
Die Teilnahme am Treffen erfolgt auf eigene Verantwortung. Da es sich um ein nichtkommerzielles Treffen handelt, ist jeder für sich und sein Material verantwortlich. Die Touren sind ausgearbeitet, werden aber nicht geführt. Mit der Anmeldung bzw. der Teilnahme erkennt der / die Teilnehmer/in den Haftungsausschluss ausdrücklich an!
*
*Der Satz muss leider sein.*

Und wer sich noch mich im LMB eingetragen hat, der möchte das bitte noch machen, damit wir weiter organisieren können.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Juli 2008)

auch hallo
ich weiß noch nicht wirklich...
prinzipiell hätte ich schon lust u davon sogar viel, aber es steht noch nicht fest wann die nachschreibeklausuren sind. und im august findet auch noch eine ein-wöchentliche exkursion mit teilnahmepflicht statt von der ich den genauen termin vergessen hab...
ich mach mich nochmal schlau und dann sag ich bescheid

p.s. mehr hab ich noch nicht geschafft




edit: danke übrigens für die einladung


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Juli 2008)

ahh...fast 29,5m


----------



## Kruko (27. Juli 2008)

Die Runde für den Sonntag steht soweit. Bin heute einiges abgefahren.

Man, habe ich geschwitzt. Für die Sonntags-Runde wird auf jeden Fall 1  nötig sein. Wofür?? Verrate ich erst nach dem Eintreffen in Bad Karlshafen 

Ich freue mich schon alte und auch neue Gesichter zu sehen. Lang dauert es ja nicht mehr


----------



## mini.tom (27. Juli 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die Runde für den Sonntag steht soweit. Bin heute einiges abgefahren.
> 
> Man, habe ich geschwitzt. Für die Sonntags-Runde wird auf jeden Fall 1  nötig sein. Wofür?? Verrate ich erst nach dem Eintreffen in Bad Karlshafen
> 
> Ich freue mich schon alte und auch neue Gesichter zu sehen. Lang dauert es ja nicht mehr



stimmt wir sind auch schon sehr gespannt auf euch alle 
die 2 werden wir passend dabei haben - man bin euch neugierig 
brauchen wir noch irgendwas ?????????????? pflaster/ersthelfer oder so ?
mfgt
tom


----------



## mountymaus (27. Juli 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> stimmt wir sind auch schon sehr gespannt auf euch alle
> die 2 werden wir passend dabei haben - man bin euch neugierig
> brauchen wir noch irgendwas ?????????????? pflaster/ersthelfer oder so ?
> mfgt
> tom



Hoffen wir mal, dass wir keinen Ersthelfer oder Pflaster brauchen.
Falls jemand evtl. ein kleinen 1. Hilfe Pack hat, kann dieser gern mitgebracht werden. Wir gehen aber einfach mal davon aus, dass wir das unterwegs nicht brauchen werden.


----------



## mini.tom (27. Juli 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal, dass wir keinen Ersthelfer oder Pflaster brauchen.
> Falls jemand evtl. ein kleinen 1. Hilfe Pack hat, kann dieser gern mitgebracht werden. Wir gehen aber einfach mal davon aus, dass wir das unterwegs nicht brauchen werden.



habe ich schon im gepäck - brauchen wir doch eh nicht oder der herr tomasius hat´s wieder besonders eilig 
war nur so´n vorschlag 
sonst noch was 
mfg
tom


----------



## mountymaus (27. Juli 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> habe ich schon im gepäck - brauchen wir doch eh nicht oder der herr tomasius hat´s wieder besonders eilig
> war nur so´n vorschlag
> sonst noch was
> mfg
> tom



Wenn noch Platz im Kofferraum ist, dann vielleicht noch etwas Holz.
Dies gilt wie schon mal geschrieben wenn möglich für alle......


----------



## GT-Hinterland (27. Juli 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal, dass wir keinen Ersthelfer oder Pflaster brauchen.
> Falls jemand evtl. ein kleinen 1. Hilfe Pack hat, kann dieser gern mitgebracht werden. Wir gehen aber einfach mal davon aus, dass wir das unterwegs nicht brauchen werden.



Insa, Pflaster ist gut
Brauchen wir vieleicht nicht beim Treffen, aber andere bei den Fingern vom vielen schreiben


----------



## mountymaus (27. Juli 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> habe ich schon im gepäck -
> mfg
> tom



Wie ihr habt schon gepackt????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (27. Juli 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Wenn noch Platz im Kofferraum ist, dann vielleicht noch etwas Holz.
> Dies gilt wie schon mal geschrieben wenn möglich für alle......



na das ist doch mal ne klare ansage 
ok bringen wir mit - hurra 
danke das wir was dazu betragen oder doch fahren können 
mfgt
tom


----------



## mountymaus (27. Juli 2008)

Ich denke auch mal, dass es wieder recht lustig zugehen wird.
Wir freuen uns auch schon riesig wieder ein paar neue Gesichter zu sehen und ein paar "verrückte" GT'ler kennen zu lernen.


----------



## mini.tom (27. Juli 2008)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa wir auch 
erstmal kommt die überraschung für sandra - mal sehen ob ihr das zaskar gefällt - wenn nicht ist es auf dem gt treffen basar in einzel teilen zu erwerben 
es wird schon schief gehen 
mfgt
tom


----------



## mountymaus (27. Juli 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa wir auch
> erstmal kommt die überraschung für sandra - mal sehen ob ihr das zaskar gefällt - wenn nicht ist es auf dem gt treffen basar in einzel teilen zu erwerben
> es wird schon schief gehen
> mfgt
> tom



Sie weiß noch gar nichts von ihrem Zaskarglück?? Und was denkt sie mit welchem Rad sie fährt?


----------



## mini.tom (27. Juli 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Sie weiß noch gar nichts von ihrem Zaskarglück?? Und was denkt sie mit welchem Rad sie fährt?



naja habe doch mal ein team avalanche gekauft - sie denkt es steht fertig im keller unseres arbeitgebers 
am 07.08.09 ist es endlich soweit - meine ganze polierereisammlerei hat ein ende 
habe vor kurzem die linke xt pedale fertig poliert 
was noch nicht da ist, sind die transparenten jagwire züge + die transparenten grip shift griffe - es wird sehr knapp 
wenn jemand noch welche hat bitte zu mir damit 
mfg
tom


----------



## zaskar-le (27. Juli 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> ...sandra - mal sehen ob ihr das zaskar gefällt - wenn nicht ist es auf dem gt treffen basar in einzel teilen zu erwerben



Tom, es WIRD ihr gefallen.
Würdest Du bei DER Arbeit die Einzelteile wirklich wieder verkaufen?
Manchmal muss ein Mann eben tun, was ein Mann tun muss 
Somit gäbe es noch eine andere Möglichkeit...
Aber was rede ich da - sie wird Dir um den Hals fallen vor Glück


----------



## cleiende (28. Juli 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> stimmt wir sind auch schon sehr gespannt auf euch alle
> die 2 werden wir passend dabei haben - man bin euch neugierig
> brauchen wir noch irgendwas ?????????????? pflaster/ersthelfer oder so ?
> mfgt
> tom



Habe ich bei Touren mit grösseren Gruppen meist dabei, also von der Liste streichen.
Der Euro ist für den Fährmann über den Hades. Oder sollen wir gleich zwei 50 Ct Stücke für die Augen mitbringen?
Gruss,

Cleiende


----------



## SpeedyR (28. Juli 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Wenn noch Platz im Kofferraum ist, dann vielleicht noch etwas Holz.
> Dies gilt wie schon mal geschrieben wenn möglich für alle......



Zur not bring ich a Fichtnmopped mit 

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## versus (28. Juli 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Fichtnmopped





das könnte in mehrfacher hinsicht nützlich sein. wollte nicht auch jemand ein cannondale mitbringen  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (3. August 2008)

Kauft keine Grillsaucen, ich habe hier ganze Batterien verschiedenster Heinz-Saucen.


----------



## bofh (3. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Kauft keine Grillsaucen, ich habe hier ganze Batterien verschiedenster Heinz-Saucen.


Du hast ja mal überhaupt keine Ahnung! 
Die einzig wahre GT-Forumstreffens-Grillsauce wird von einem Berliner Spitzenkoch zubereitet - natürlich live! 

E.


----------



## Backfisch (4. August 2008)

Prima, selfmade Sauce rockt! 

Die Saucen sind von der letzten Party übrig, da es da ausnahmsweise auch noch Würstchen gab, falls jemand die Wings nicht mag. Aber dann bringe ich die eben irgendwie anders unters Volk.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/4/8/5/5/_/large/buffet.jpg
(hinter den Würsten sieht man die Wings mit Mangochutney-Orangenmarmelade-Teriyaki-Ketchup-Chili-usw-Sauce)


----------



## mountymaus (4. August 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Du hast ja mal überhaupt keine Ahnung!
> Die einzig wahre GT-Forumstreffens-Grillsauce wird von einem Berliner Spitzenkoch zubereitet - natürlich live!
> 
> E.



War letztes Jahr für gut 20 Teilnehmer allerdings leider etwas zu wenig......


----------



## Kruko (4. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Kauft keine Grillsaucen, ich habe hier ganze Batterien verschiedenster Heinz-Saucen.



Bring ruhig die Saucen mit. Wird auf keinen Fall schaden


----------



## Janikulus (4. August 2008)

So, ich muss mich leider vom diesjährigen Treffen abmelden, ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen um euch alle mal zu treffen, letztes Jahr war es ja wegen Umzug nicht möglich gewesen. Dieses Jahr stehen uns ab September 4 Monate Reise bevor, Nepal, Réunion Insel und Madagaskar , das muss alles noch vorbereitet werden. Auf der Réunion kann man die Magavalanche Strecke fahren, 2200 Höhenmeter! Mal schauen ob ich dort ein GT mieten kann 

Und wieder werde ich Davids BBQ Sauce nicht kosten können, schade!

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spass, hoffentlich klappt es nächstes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (4. August 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> So, ich muss mich leider vom diesjährigen Treffen abmelden, ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen um euch alle mal zu treffen, letztes Jahr war es ja wegen Umzug nicht möglich gewesen. Dieses Jahr stehen uns ab September 4 Monate Reise bevor, Nepal, Réunion Insel und Madagaskar , das muss alles noch vorbereitet werden. Auf der Réunion kann man die Magavalanche Strecke fahren, 2200 Höhenmeter! Mal schauen ob ich dort ein GT mieten kann
> 
> Und wieder werde ich Davids BBQ Sauce nicht kosten können, schade!
> 
> Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spass, hoffentlich klappt es nächstes Jahr.



Schade Paul, dass es diesmal wieder nicht klappt. Aber bei den Aussichten hast Du einen fast so schönen Ersatz Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß


----------



## Manni1599 (4. August 2008)

Schade Paul,

hätte mich doch sehr gefreut, Dich kennenzulernen. Vielleicht ja beim nächsten mal.

Viel Spaß bei Deiner kleinen Rundreise, versorge uns gut mit Fotos!!
VG
Manni


----------



## Janikulus (4. August 2008)

naja, es hätte mich wirklich gefreut die ganzen GT Fans zu treffen!
Das sollte dann nächstes Jahr klappen.

Ich tröste mich halt dann mit solchen Aussichten:





ach ja, wenn man das Tal nach links weiter hinauf laufen würde (dürfte), würde man im Xizang ankommen,
der Zanskar und Karakoram sind allerdings weiter weg...


----------



## GT-TEAM (6. August 2008)

ich komme am freitag abend vorbei. wenn alles klappt habe ich die neuen kataloge dabei und ein highligt bike aus der neuen kollektion zum diskutieren. ich komme gegen 18.00 uhr und bleibe bis ca 22.00 uhr. dann muss ich wieder nach oldenburg zurück, weil wir an den nächsten beiden tagen eine veranstaltung für unsere fahrradhändler haben. gerne können wir bei nem bier dann über die kollektion 2009 reden und über wünsche und anregungen für 2010. gt09 gibts zu sehen auf den cycle union hausmessen in Oldenburg (23./24.8.) in Memmingen (30./31.8) auf der Eurobike in Friedrichshafen (04./07.9.) und auf der IFMA in Köln (18./21.9.). Endverbrauchertag in FN ist am Sonntag und in Köln am Samstag und Sonntag. FN ist eine internationale messe und nur dort gibts die weltweite kollektion zu sehen. auf den anderen veranstaltungen wird das GT Deutschland Programm gezeigt. es wäre schön möglichst viele aus dem forum in friedrischhafen begrüßen zu dürfen. am donnerstag abend ist im anschluss an die offizielle messe wieder die gt party am gt stand in halle a6.


----------



## maatik (6. August 2008)

GT-TEAM schrieb:


> ich komme am freitag abend vorbei. wenn alles klappt habe ich die neuen kataloge dabei und ein highligt bike aus der neuen kollektion zum diskutieren. ..



Ich bitte die anwesenden GT´ler um fleissiges Fotografieren der genannten Mitbringsel


----------



## GT-Oldschool (6. August 2008)

Ich wünsche allen GT-Infizierten ein tolles Treffen und gutes Wetter!
Bin leider wieder nicht dabei (auch nicht um kostenlos Grillwürstchen "abzustauben", wie beim letzten mal)
Ich halte die Fahnen für GT beim BMX-Rennen in Esselbach hoch!


----------



## chrrup150 (6. August 2008)

ja schade auch ich bin nicht dabei
aber ich werd mit meinem gt renner die 24 stunden vom nürburgring in nem 4- team rocken.
euch allen wünsch ich viel spass und bringt mir nen neuen katalog bitte mit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GT-Oldschool (7. August 2008)

Ob man das mit dem Katalog irgendwie arrangieren kann?


----------



## Kruko (10. August 2008)

Hallöle,

wir waren am Wochenende nicht untätig und möchten Euch gerne die Touren für das Treffen vorstellen. Als Anhang findet Ihr die Strecken im KML-Format, da es sich diesmal nicht um ausgeschilderte MTB-Strecken handelt.

Wie letztes Jahr haben wir wieder versucht, die zwei Samstagstouren identisch zu gestalten. Dies ist uns soweit auch gelungen. Jeder, der sich etwas mehr zutraut, kann bei der großen Runde beginnen. Spätestens nach 15 km muss man sich entscheiden, ob man weiter fährt oder auf die "Softie"-Runde wartet. Die Strecken werden dieses Jahr etwas anspruchsvoller werden, da wir einen größeren Single-Trail-Anteil haben.

Zu den Strecken:

Samstag:

Start: Campingplatz mit etwas zeitlich versetztem Abstand.
Die Strecke führt hoch zum "Karlsplatz" an der Kruckenburg vorbei. Danach folgt ein Singletrail mit einigen Spitzkehren. Kurz danach geht es noch mal  bergauf, um einen schönen Blick auf Helmarshausen zu haben. Von da an wird das Streckenprofil für beide Gruppen ruhiger. Weitere Sehenswürdigkeiten sind die Wolkenbrüche (hier vor allem der nasse Wolkenbruch), die Trendelburg und die Sababurg (das sogenannte Dornröschenschloss). Die Gruppe der kleinen Runde wird die Sababurg allerdings nur von weitem sehen. Auf der großen Runde ist ein kleiner Stopp am Tierpark bzw. an der Burg vorgesehen. Je nachdem wie viel Lust bzw. ob es vom Besucherandrang möglich ist, kann man versuchen um den Tierpark noch herumzufahren, was allerdings einige Tragepassagen durch dichten Farn beinhaltet. Zum Schluss geht es dann über einen ca. 10 km langen Singletrail wieder nach Bad Karlshafen. Wer etwas empfindlich gegen Brennnesseln ist, sollte eine lange Hose dabei haben, da der Weg an einigen Stellen zugewachsen ist. Wir hoffen, dass es jedem gefallen wird.

Länge: ca. 35km bzw. 60km

Sonntag:

So wie am Vortag geht es wieder am Campingplatz los. Die Kafferunde kann über den Radweg Weser aufwärts nach Wahmbeck fahren. Die, die vom Vortag noch nicht genug haben, werden oberhalb der Weser ebenfalls flussaufwärts die Hänge befahren. Eventuell klappt es, dass man sich in Wahmbeck trifft, um dort mit der Fähre über die Weser zu kommen. Falls gewünscht, kann man sich in Wahmbeck noch in einen Biergarten setzen. Ansonsten gibt es für die Kaffee-Runde die Möglichkeit wieder auf einem ausgeschilderten Weg nach Bad Karlshafen zu kommen. Für die anderen geht es wieder nach oben. Unterwegs können wir dann noch entscheiden, ob wir die Tour verlängern. Am Ende gelangen wir auf die Hannoverschen Klippen, von wo wir einen super Ausblick auf den Campingplatz haben.

Länge ca. 25 km


----------



## aggressor2 (10. August 2008)

hallo!
die exkursion, die bei mir ansteht ist erst im september
nun gibts das problem, dass mich meine mutter zum arbeiten zwingen will, was grundsätzlich ja nich verkehrt ist, aber sie hat sich für mich so ziemlich die schlimmste arbeit ausgesucht, die es in meiner gegend gibt:kotz: und da weiß ich nicht ob ich dann vom 22. bis 24. frei bekomme ein zelt hab ich auch nicht, könnte ich mir aber von nem kumpel pumpen.
lust mitzukommen hab ich natürlich ,aber ob es klappt wird sich erst im laufe nächster woche heraustellen.
@gt-heini: nur  mal so profilaktisch: ist die große runde mit ner starrgabel zu fahren oder muss ich meine reba wieder einbauen?
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (10. August 2008)

Federgabel ist besser, es geht aber auch mit einer Stargabel. Hängt ganz davon ab, wie Dein Zahnarzt arbeitet

Ich persönlich werde vorne mit und hinten star fahren. Bin in der Beziehung etwas bequemer

Ach so. Die KML-Dateien sind dafür da, um ein eventuelles Navi zu füttern. Daten kann man bei www.gpsies.com entsprechend umwandeln (wer es noch nicht weiß)


----------



## aggressor2 (10. August 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Federgabel ist besser, es geht aber auch mit einer Stargabel. Hängt ganz davon ab, wie Dein Zahnarzt arbeitet
> 
> Ich persönlich werde vorne mit und hinten star fahren. Bin in der Beziehung etwas bequemer



 zur not kann ich sie ja noch ins auto packen


----------



## mountymaus (10. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> zur not kann ich sie ja noch ins auto packen





Die Zähne???


----------



## cleiende (10. August 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Die Zähne???



Oder die "Duden" zur Rechtschreibung?


----------



## aggressor2 (10. August 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Die Zähne???



 an die hätte ich ja nun nicht gedacht. ist aber auch eine möglichkeit




cleiende schrieb:


> Oder die "Duden" zur Rechtschreibung?



 Immerhin schreibe ich ja schon alles aus An die Großschreibung werd ich mich auch noch gewöhnen


----------



## cleiende (10. August 2008)

Ich bin mal so frei und habe die Google Earth Dateien in die gängigen Garmin Formate (GPX und GDB) konvertiert. 
Und die Tracks auf 500 Wegpunkte runtergerechnet.
Gruss,


cleiende


----------



## Boramaniac (12. August 2008)

Hi @ all,

also ich komme wahrscheinlich nicht und meine Radtour fällt auch in's 
Wasser, da ich mich mit einer entzündeten Archillessehne rum plage 

Vielleicht wage ich 'nen Tagestrip am Samstag zu Euch zum Grillfest
und düse Sonntag zurück. Kann ich aber nur kurzfristig entscheiden,
ja nachdem, wie sich der F**k bessert...

Gruß Bora


----------



## bofh (12. August 2008)

Gute Besserung!

Hach, wat freu ick mir auf det Treffen 

E.


----------



## mountymaus (12. August 2008)

Hi Bora,
dann mal gute Besserung und vielleicht klappt es mit einer Visite in Bad Karlshafen. Ich denke es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (12. August 2008)

moin,

mit im Gepaeck habe ich dieses Jahr einen Karton, darin DVDs mit den Bildern vom letzten Jahr.
bis dann


----------



## Kruko (12. August 2008)

das sieht ja richtig gut aus


----------



## bofh (12. August 2008)

Hotel ist gebucht. 

Ich werd' jede Stunde hibbeliger...

E.


----------



## Stemmel (12. August 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> mit im Gepaeck habe ich dieses Jahr einen Karton, darin DVDs mit den Bildern vom letzten Jahr.
> bis dann


----------



## mountymaus (12. August 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> mit im Gepaeck habe ich dieses Jahr einen Karton, darin DVDs mit den Bildern vom letzten Jahr.
> bis dann



Das sieht ja wirklich professionell aus . Bin sehr gespannt.




bofh schrieb:


> Hotel ist gebucht.
> 
> Ich werd' jede Stunde hibbeliger...
> 
> E.




Ganz ruhig, es wird alles *G*u*T*


----------



## Muckelchen (12. August 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Hotel ist gebucht.
> 
> 
> E.




Wie Hotel? So ganz ohne Luftmatratze  

Gruß an die "Pumpe"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (12. August 2008)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Wie Hotel? So ganz ohne Luftmatratze
> 
> Gruß an die "Pumpe"....



Tja, was ist denn mit dir? keine Lust/ Zeit auf ein Treffen?


----------



## Muckelchen (12. August 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Tja, was ist denn mit dir? keine Lust/ Zeit auf ein Treffen?




Lust auf jedenfall, nur die Zeit ist das Problem.
Mal sehen was die Arbeit zu lässt, ob ich Freitag Abend oder Samstag Morgen da sein werde. Muss aber Samstag Abend wieder los.
Fix kann ich das aber erst den Donnerstag vorher sagen - Leider.


----------



## mountymaus (12. August 2008)

Lass aber auf jeden fall was von dir lesen......


----------



## bofh (12. August 2008)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Wie Hotel? So ganz ohne Luftmatratze


Genau so. Hotel Fuhrhop.



> Gruß an die "Pumpe"....


Ich wollte ja nicht direkt auf dem Boden schlafen. 

E.

PS: Was hat denn S. zu den Primeln gesagt?


----------



## Stemmel (12. August 2008)

Soo lang ist die Anfahrt nicht! Und schließlich wollen wir von den "Duisburgen" einen Erlebnisbericht aus erster Hand hören! Wäre wirklich schön, auch wenn die Teammanagerin mitkommen würde.


----------



## Muckelchen (13. August 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> E.
> 
> PS: Was hat denn S. zu den Primeln gesagt?


 
Das hätte nicht sein müssen. 



Stemmel schrieb:


> Soo lang ist die Anfahrt nicht! Und schließlich wollen wir von den "Duisburgen" einen Erlebnisbericht aus erster Hand hören! Wäre wirklich schön, auch wenn die Teammanagerin mitkommen würde.


 
Hallo Daggi,
den Bericht sollst Du bekommen, die "Teammanagerin" hat da leider schon was anderes vor.


----------



## chrrup150 (13. August 2008)

wir wollen dich pumpen sehen, wir wollen dich pumpen sehen


----------



## Kruko (13. August 2008)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> wir wollen dich pumpen sehen, wir wollen dich pumpen sehen



Wie, Du willst auch zum Treffen kommen

*Hier* geht es zur Anmeldung


----------



## Manni1599 (13. August 2008)

Mahlzeit!

Was ist eigentlich mit den Berlinern?
Bis jetzt hat sich nur David angemeldet.

*RADLERIN? ZASKAR LE? BONELESS CHICKEN? GT-MAN?*

Gebt euch mal einen Ruck und meldet euch an, wäre schön, euch auch mal persönlich kennenzulernen.


----------



## cleiende (13. August 2008)

Nachdem ich mich gerade mit der Vorbereitung des Treffens befasst habe:

kint
cyclery.de
Salzbrezel
hoeckle

"wat is?"
Hier lang bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (14. August 2008)

nach meinen infos ist hoeckle noch abgetaucht, kommt aber!

kint ist ja schon seit geraumer zeit abgängig! prüfungsstress, headcrash, beide arme eingegipst  

gib doch mal laut, grosser !


----------



## zaskar-le (14. August 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den Berlinern? ZASKAR LE?



...hoffentlich nächstes Mal, würde Euch auch gern mal persönlich kennenlernen 
Wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß und bestes GT-Kaiserwetter!

Christian


----------



## hoeckle (14. August 2008)

versus schrieb:


> nach meinen infos ist hoeckle noch abgetaucht, kommt aber!


 
soso.... abgetaucht! 
war gerade am so in der schweiz.... montag aber schon wieder hier. Tom wird ja auch schon hektisch, habe aber null zeit fürs internet, da ich viel in begleitung bin und die restliche zeit ein rad aufbaue. bis bald.....


----------



## versus (14. August 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> soso.... abgetaucht!



so hat man mir das zumindest vor ein paar wochen auf dem balkon mitgeteilt 



hoeckle schrieb:


> bis bald.....


genau


----------



## Backfisch (15. August 2008)

Kann sein, dass ich mit dem Ruckus fahren muss 



versus schrieb:


> kint ist ja schon seit geraumer zeit abgängig! prüfungsstress, headcrash, beide arme eingegipst
> 
> gib doch mal laut, grosser !





Und ich dachte, der lässt sich bestimmt irgendwo all-inclusive vollaufen. So kann man sich irren.


----------



## Manni1599 (15. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass ich mit dem Ruckus fahren muss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Sven (kint) tatsächlich im all inclusive Urlaub weilt, ist dass kein Spaß für den Veranstalter....

Denn "gefühlte" 2,80 m wollen erstmal gefüllt werden! 


@Backfisch: Habe bestimmt ein Ersatzrad dabei, falls Du magst, mußt Du nur den stattlichen Onkel fragen.


----------



## oldman (15. August 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wenn Sven (kint) tatsächlich im all inclusive Urlaub weilt, ist dass kein Spaß für den Veranstalter....
> 
> Denn "gefühlte" 2,80 m wollen erstmal gefüllt werden!
> 
> ...



falls der Herr Backfisch letztlich kein Velo vom Herrn Manni fahren moechte, so ist der Herr Backfisch heirmit allerherzlichst eingeladen, ein Psyclone mit Singlespeeduebersetzung 40:18 zu fahren. 
Bitte Versicherungskarte mitbringen


----------



## Backfisch (15. August 2008)

Danke! 




(mittlerweile sind Conti Gravity drauf)

Eigentlich ist das Ruckus ja aufs Touren "optimiert", die Frage ist halt nur, ob ich geschwindigkeitstechnisch mithalten kann. Man kommt damit Berge hoch, aber nicht unbedingt schnell, und ich hab keine Ahnung wie Ihr alle so fahrt.

Bei den anderen Bikes fehlen mir beim einen die Cantisockel für die Gabel (2003er Bomber) und beim anderen die Cantisockel für hinten (2000er Zaskar).


----------



## Kruko (15. August 2008)

Der Langsamste bestimmt letztendlich das Tempo. Es wird an den Anstiegen oben gewartet. Also deswegen keine Sorge. Als Leihbike kann ich auch noch ein 18 Zoll Terramoto zur Verfügung stellen

@all
Und für alle, die sich noch nicht angemeldet haben und zum Treffen kommen wollen, nochmals die Bitte sich im *LMB* anzumelden.

Und wer kann, bitte Feuerholz mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (15. August 2008)

Bevor ich noch einmal alles durchlese, mache ich es mir mal ganz einfach: 
Grillkohle auch noch? Oder gab es schon genug? 

Der Countdown läuft: nur noch 7 x  schlafen....


----------



## SpeedyR (15. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> B
> Der Countdown läuft: nur noch 7 x  schlafen....


----------



## Backfisch (15. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Bevor ich noch einmal alles durchlese, mache ich es mir mal ganz einfach:
> Grillkohle auch noch? Oder gab es schon genug?



Ich werde Ende nächster Woche zu Fegro düsen und einen großen Sack "Restaurantgrillkohle" holen. Anzündkamin kann ich auch mitbringen. Was für Grills haben wir denn?


----------



## Kruko (15. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Was für Grills haben wir denn?



Wie Grills, wir haben einen Grill. Ist so ein kleiner Rundgrill. Steak muss ca. 3 h vorher  bestellt werden


Nein im Ernst. Durch unseren netten Fleischer vor Ort kommen wir an einen großen Grill heran. Viele kennen das "Monster" ja schon vom letztem Treffen. 

Grillkohle wollte bzw. will cleiende mitbringen. Wenn ich es noch richtig im Gedächnis habe, so war es ein 14 kg Sack.


----------



## cleiende (15. August 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der Langsamste bestimmt letztendlich das Tempo. Es wird an den Anstiegen oben gewartet. Also deswegen keine Sorge.
> ....
> Und wer kann, bitte Feuerholz mitbringen



Geil, das kenne ich. Oben wird gewartet, der Letzte kommt hoch: "Alles klar, dann können wir ja".


Grillkohle hatte ich schon angemeldet, wenn so knapp 30-40kg reichen.


----------



## mountymaus (15. August 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Geil, das kenne ich. Oben wird gewartet, der Letzte kommt hoch: "Alles klar, dann können wir ja".
> ....



Auf der kleinen Runde wurde wirklich gewartet, gaaanz ehrlich.  

Wie auch schon gesagt, vielleicht die eine oder andere Kiste Bier aus den verschiedenen Regionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (15. August 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Auf der kleinen Runde wurde wirklich gewartet, gaaanz ehrlich.
> 
> Wie auch schon gesagt, vielleicht die eine oder andere Kiste Bier aus den verschiedenen Regionen.




Ja, die Sache mit dem Warten kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen... Nur wollte ich nicht, dass die anderen überhaupt nicht zum fahren kommen... 

Ach, ich dachte, dass die Sache mit der *Kiste Bier aus der Region **Pflichtbestandteil *ist?  Darauf freue ich mich schließlich seit letztem Jahr, wobei manche (z.B. SpeedyR) mehr Auswahl haben werden als wir...

Das eine oder andere Astra darf auch gerne wieder eine Reise in die Schweiz antreten für die evt. Daheimgebliebenen!


----------



## mountymaus (15. August 2008)

@Daggi,
du weißt, was du noch zu brauen hast?? Oder wollen wir das dann vor Ort machen?? Denk daran, diesmal sind mehr Damen dabei


----------



## Kruko (15. August 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Geil, das kenne ich. Oben wird gewartet, der Letzte kommt hoch: "Alles klar, dann können wir ja".



Dieser Spruch kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. 

Nur sage ich ihn nicht auf, sondern ich kriege es immer nur zu hören


----------



## mountymaus (15. August 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dieser Spruch kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
> 
> Nur sage ich ihn nicht auf, sondern ich kriege es immer nur zu hören



 Zahnarzt müsste man sein, dann hat man mehr Zeit zu trainieren


----------



## Stemmel (15. August 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> @Daggi,
> du weißt, was du noch zu brauen hast?? Oder wollen wir das dann vor Ort machen?? Denk daran, diesmal sind mehr Damen dabei






Du meinst doch wohl nicht dieses grüneZeugs???? 


Vermutlich vor Ort, wegen 

a) Zeitmangel und
b) Beibehaltung der Kühlkette.


----------



## Manni1599 (15. August 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dieser Spruch kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
> 
> Nur sage ich ihn nicht auf, sondern ich kriege es immer nur zu hören



Ich höre den Spruch auch immer, manchmal sogar von *DIR!*


----------



## Backfisch (15. August 2008)

Dann lass ich das mit der Kohle und bringe etwas Holz mit. Ich hab da noch Reste von unserem alten Dachstuhl. 

Darf man auf dem Campingplatz überhaupt Feuer machen? Feuerkorb könnte ich mitbringen.


----------



## versus (15. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Das eine oder andere Astra darf auch gerne wieder eine Reise in die Schweiz antreten für die evt. Daheimgebliebenen!


----------



## Backfisch (15. August 2008)

Ihr könnt von mir aus alles Astra haben, und die Brauerei gleich noch dazu! Bäh!


----------



## Manni1599 (15. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Dann lass ich das mit der Kohle und bringe etwas Holz mit. Ich hab da noch Reste von unserem alten Dachstuhl.
> 
> *Darf man auf dem Campingplatz überhaupt Feuer machen?* Feuerkorb könnte ich mitbringen.



Letztes Jahr war es so groß, da hätte man einen Ochsen grillen können....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (15. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ihr könnt von mir aus alles Astra haben, und die Brauerei gleich noch dazu! Bäh!




Nee, für alle bringen wir kein Astra mit. Eine Kiste muss reichen. Und ehrlich gesagt: Ich trinke es auch nicht... Nur, wenn gar nichts anderes mehr da sein sollte. Kommt für mich auf der Schlechtheitsskala gleich nach Warsteiner. Das trinke ich nicht einmal im äußerten Notfall! 

Ich hoffe da mehr auf Bosch-Pils (Gt-Hinterland, GT Maus) oder auf die Oberfranken-Fraktion (peru73, SpeedyR).


----------



## Kruko (15. August 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich höre den Spruch auch immer, manchmal sogar von *DIR!*



von mir?? kann gar nicht sein. Ich verspreche mich zu bessern Liegt wohl daran, dass wir zu selten fahren und ich diese Situationen verdränge

@backfisch

Der Stellplatz hat eine Feuerstelle, somit haben wir in der Beziehung keine Probleme. Die Biersorte, welche Du mitbringst, darfst Du Dir ja aussuchen.


----------



## versus (15. August 2008)

die freude der daheimgebliebenen über das astra war auch eher sentimentalen, als geschmacklichen ursprungs ;-)

jaaa... bosch-pils ! ! ! hopfenperle (so viel der zoll zulässt) wird selbstredend auch wieder angekarrt!


----------



## mountymaus (15. August 2008)

Jaaa Dagmar genau das grüneZeugs. Hmmmm lecker.
Ich denke nur, dass eine Falsche nicht reichen wird. Mal sehen, der REWE ist ja gleich nebenan.....


----------



## Backfisch (15. August 2008)

Ich habe gerade einen Kasten des besten Hamburger Biers auf meinen Einkaufszettel geschrieben.


----------



## Stemmel (15. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade einen Kasten des besten Hamburger Biers auf meinen Einkaufszettel geschrieben.



Lieber Gott, lass es nicht die gleiche Flaschenform wie das Astra haben... *seufz*


----------



## Backfisch (15. August 2008)

Keine Sorge. 

Und da ich das nun kommende lange WE in meiner alten Heimat verweile, bringe ich vielleicht noch etwas ... äh ... fruchtiges.


----------



## hoeckle (15. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Lieber Gott, lass es nicht die gleiche Flaschenform wie das Astra haben... *seufz*


 
holsten knallt am dollsten.... nach ein paar flaschen merkt man doch sowieso keinen unterschied mehr, da tut es dann auch hansalauge....

ich werd mal nach dem packen des wagens schauen, ob ich noch reinpasse und was sonst noch....


----------



## Stemmel (15. August 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> holsten knallt am dollsten....



Nun ja, so sagt man. Aber Holsten alleine bringt es auch nicht. 



hoeckle schrieb:


> da tut es dann auch hansalauge....



Gibt es das in Flaschen? Zu meiner Sturm- und Drangzeit gab es die 033l-Dosen für 49 Pfennig... Das Gute daran war, dass man es palettenweise kaufen konnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (15. August 2008)

Ich bekomme am Montag die Info, ob es gelingt, die restliche Freifläche in der fahrenden Schrankwand mit Holz "aufzufüllen". Sobald ich es sicher weiß, sag ich Bescheid. 
Auch wenn die Frage vielleicht inzwischen schon häufiger gestellt wurde: Ist denn ausser Holz für Ferienlagerromantik sonst noch was nötig?
Zusätzliche Bierzeltgarnituren, Pavillons etc.? Eine Bierzeltgarnitur könnte ich sicher noch auftreiben.
Der obligatorische Kasten steht schon im Keller und ist diesmal auch nicht von den tschechischen Nachbarn.
Ich fand die Sache mit dem Warten bei der kleinen Tour übrigens ganz in Ordnung. Das war auch einer der Punkte, mit denen ich meine Freundin überreden konnte, überhaupt mitzukommen. Sie besitzt seit noch nicht mal einem Jahr (endlich) ein Mountainbike und schwitzt schon Blut und Wasser, dass ihr sie den Berg hoch und wieder runter prügelt, weil es euch zu lang dauert. Apropos "zu lang dauern": Gibt es denn bei der kleinen Runde auch wieder "Caféstop" mit schöner Aussicht?? 

Ich freu mich.


----------



## mountymaus (15. August 2008)

@tofu1000
Deine Freundin braucht sich gar keine Sorgen zu machen. Es wird wieder so laufen wie im letzten Jahr, dass gewartet wird.
Ein Caféstop ist bei der diesjährigen kurzen Runde nicht vorgesehen. Es macht wenig Sinn schon nach 3km eine Cafépause einzulegen. 
Aber im Anschluss an die Runde können wir uns wieder dort hinsetzen, wo wir auch im letzten Jahr gesessen haben. (Unten in Bad Karlshafen am Hafenbecken)

Ansonsten denke ich, dass alles soweit zusammen ist, was das "Feriencamp" angeht. Wir haben 5x Bierzeltganitur und ich denke, dass dies wohl reichen wird. Der Wohnwagen mit Vorzelt und Sonnensegel stehen auch wieder zur Verfügung. 
Als Schlafplatz für die Räder haben wir auch wieder den Anhänger ausleihen können.
Der Grill ist auch schon reserviert.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2008)

Ich muss leider kurzfristig absagen :-(


----------



## cleiende (16. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Das eine oder andere Astra darf auch gerne wieder eine Reise in die Schweiz antreten für die evt. Daheimgebliebenen!



Dann trinkt der Kerl ja schon wieder bei mir im Auto während ich fahre. Das ist Folter. Am Ende bin ich schwach geworden.



mountymaus schrieb:


> @tofu1000
> Deine Freundin braucht sich gar keine Sorgen zu machen. Es wird wieder so laufen wie im letzten Jahr, dass gewartet wird.



Darüber wird sich der jüngste Teilnehmer auch freuen.


----------



## SpeedyR (16. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe da mehr auf Bosch-Pils (Gt-Hinterland, GT Maus) oder auf die Oberfranken-Fraktion (peru73, SpeedyR).



Du wirst nicht enttäuscht werden 

GRüsse Rafa


----------



## mini.tom (16. August 2008)

hi gt treffende 2008
wir haben vorhin auch versucht die beiden räder + flüssiges + brennholz + was man(n) + frau noch so alles braucht  ins auto zu packen - es wird woll klappen, daß wir alles weg kriegen 
gib´s da eigentlich schnaken - das ist fränkisch und heißt in deutsch mücken ???
diese blutsauger lieben meine freundin 
wir könnten 4 öllampen mit bringen - wie wäre das ???
so ein bißchen romantik sollte auch sein oder ???
aufregende grüsse aus erlangen sandra + tom 
ja sie bekommt ihren eigenen mitgliedsnamen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (16. August 2008)

Der Countown läuft.Aktuell ist bei mir Abfahrt 13.00 Uhr in Coburg,denke dass ich so gegen 15-16uhr das "erste" Aufmachen werd,öhm antreffen mein ich 

Einkäufe speziell fürs Grillen ect kann man bestimmt vor Ort machen?

Grüsse der hungrige Wolf


----------



## mountymaus (16. August 2008)

mini.tom schrieb:


> gib´s da eigentlich schnaken - das ist fränkisch und heißt in deutsch mücken ???
> diese blutsauger lieben meine freundin
> wir könnten 4 öllampen mit bringen - wie wäre das ???
> so ein bißchen romantik sollte auch sein oder ???
> ...



1. Schnaken (Mücken), Pferdefliegen (Bremsen) gibt es. Deswegen habe ich auch schon AUTAN eingekauft 
2. Die Öllampen könnt ihr gern mitbringen.


----------



## Kruko (16. August 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Der Countown läuft.Aktuell ist bei mir Abfahrt 13.00 Uhr in Coburg,denke dass ich so gegen 15-16uhr das "erste" Aufmachen werd,öhm antreffen mein ich
> 
> Einkäufe speziell fürs Grillen ect kann man bestimmt vor Ort machen?
> 
> Grüsse der hungrige Wolf



Im Ort gibt es eine Fleischerei. Wenn Du es zu Fuß erledigen willst, so ist der REWE und der ALDI direkt neben dem Campingplatz. Beide Einkaufsmöglichkeiten waren letztes Jahr sehr angenehm bzw. gefragt


----------



## Manni1599 (16. August 2008)

*Noch 6 mal schlafen!*

Ein Mitfahrer:


----------



## aggressor2 (17. August 2008)

Guten Morgen! 
Gibts da eigentlich sowas wie Duschen?
Modifikationspläne hatte ich auch noch, aber das wird bis zum Treffen nix. Des Einspeichens bin ich noch nicht mächtig und derjenige den ich kenne, der es kann, ist bis zum 23. in Österreich
Und von einem Bier, dass äußerst gut sein soll und in meiner Stadt gebraut wird , hab ich auch neulich erfahren. Aber ob ich da an entsprechende Mengen oder überhaupt rankomme ist nich klar, leider. Zur Not bring ich nen Kasten Wippraer mit Auch wohl bekömmlich
gruß


----------



## Kruko (17. August 2008)

Dusche?? Was ist das?? Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als nach einer schönen Tour im durchgeschwitzten Trikot am Lagerfeuer zu sitzen 

Außerdem gibt es die Weser. Da kannst Du zur Not auch rein springen 

Für alle anderen gibt es die Waschhäuser, wo es auch Rieseler gibt


----------



## mountymaus (17. August 2008)

@aggressor2
Du kannst dich allerdings auch mal auf dieser Seite schlau machen.
Auf einem Campingplatz gibt es natürlich Waschhäuser mit Duschen, sogar warmes Wasser. 
Bei gutem Wetter steht die Weser zur Verfügung


----------



## aggressor2 (17. August 2008)

hehe...Dann ist ja gut
Ist der Zeltplatz eigentlich in Bad Karlshafen ausgeschildert, weil ich werde aus Richtung der aufgehenden Sonne kommen und ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass die Wegbeschreibungen nur für Norden und Süden waren oder?


----------



## mountymaus (17. August 2008)

Noch mal zu den Wegbeschreibungen......


----------



## aggressor2 (17. August 2008)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (17. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Danke



Nicht dafür, wir stehen ja gern bei Fragen zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manni1599 (18. August 2008)

*....noch 4 mal schlafen!*

Noch ein Mitfahrer:


----------



## bofh (18. August 2008)

Mal gucken, wie das ausgeht...

E.


----------



## versus (18. August 2008)

wie siehts denn eigentlich in sachen basar aus? 
besteht da interesse?
bringt jemand was mit???

ich suche z.b. einen 8-fach shifter (entweder srt 600/800), oder xt aufwärts (in dem fall 3- und 8-fach).


----------



## Ketterechts (18. August 2008)

versus schrieb:


> wie siehts denn eigentlich in sachen basar aus?
> besteht da interesse?
> bringt jemand was mit???
> 
> ich suche z.b. einen 8-fach shifter (entweder srt 600/800), oder xt aufwärts (in dem fall 3- und 8-fach).



Also ich fände nen Basar klasse .

Ich werde ein paar Teile einfach mal einpacken - so 8fach Shifter sollte ich auf alle Fälle noch haben und bring sie auch gerne mit . Desweiteren werde ich die eine oder andere Kurbel einpacken und falls Interesse besteht noch ein paar Pedale - Bärentatze und DX Clickies wären momentan vorhanden .

Ich selbst bin immer auf der Suche nach passenden Vorbauten ala Syncros , ControlTech oder A-taq .


----------



## Manni1599 (19. August 2008)

*.....noch 3 mal schlafen!*
Ein weiterer Mitfahrer:


----------



## Kruko (19. August 2008)

Wer bringt denn jetzt etwas an Feuerholz mit??

Wäre schön, wenn alle, die etwas mitbringen wollen, sich noch mal bei mountymaus oder mir melden.


----------



## versus (19. August 2008)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Ich werde ein paar Teile einfach mal einpacken - so 8fach Shifter sollte ich auf alle Fälle noch haben und bring sie auch gerne mit .



super, dann sehe ich auch mal was ich noch so finde!

nachdem was ich gerade beim wetterdienst gesehen habe, sollten wir schon ein wenig feuerholz haben


----------



## Kruko (19. August 2008)

versus schrieb:


> super, dann sehe ich auch mal was ich noch so finde!



Ich werde auch etwas dabei haben



versus schrieb:


> nachdem was ich gerade beim wetterdienst gesehen habe, sollten wir schon ein wenig feuerholz haben



Welcher Wetterdienst? Bei einigen sieht im Moment nur der Freitag schlechter aus. Für Samstag und Sonntag soll es gut werden (hoffe ich zumindest). 

Wir haben das gute Wetter zumindest bestellt. ob es geliefert wird, wird sich zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. August 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wir haben das gute Wetter zumindest bestellt. ob es geliefert wird, wird sich zeigen



genau - WIR SIND JA SCHLIESSLICH NICHT AUS ZUCKER - HARHARHAR...


----------



## bofh (19. August 2008)

versus schrieb:


> genau - WIR SIND JA SCHLIESSLICH NICHT AUS ZUCKER - HARHARHAR...



Schlamm sind wir gewohnt:







E.


----------



## SpeedyR (19. August 2008)

Basar...da hätte ich was schönes.






Ohja..noch 3 mal schlafen ..jupppieee!!!


----------



## cleiende (19. August 2008)

Nix da mit Schlafen, "sleep is commercial": 
Noch drei Nächte hier bis in den Morgen keulen und den Freitagmorgen durchstehen.
Und dann die A5 am Freitagnachmittag mit den ganzen NBL Pendlern.:kotz:
Aber dann!


----------



## versus (19. August 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nix da mit Schlafen, "sleep is commercial":
> Noch drei Nächte hier bis in den Morgen keulen und den Freitagmorgen durchstehen.
> Und dann die A5 am Freitagnachmittag mit den ganzen NBL Pendlern.:kotz:
> Aber dann!



wir können unterwegs ja ein paar liedchen singen


----------



## tofu1000 (19. August 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wer bringt denn jetzt etwas an Feuerholz mit??



Der Anfang ist heute gemacht:



Ich denke, morgen wird noch etwas dazukommen. Ich hoffe, ich kann dann am Wochenende mit DEN Armen noch fahren... 



cleiende schrieb:


> Und dann die A5 am Freitagnachmittag mit den ganzen NBL Pendlern.:kotz:


Ja, ja, die NBL-Pendler... Ein Ex-NBL-Pendler fährt auf jeden Fall in die entgegengesetzte Richtung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (19. August 2008)

*Juhuuu nur noch ein mal arbeiten gehen!!*





Dann am Donnerstag die letzten organisatorischen Dinge......
Wohnwagen, Vorzelt, Sonnensegel klar zu Start machen.....etc.


----------



## Stemmel (19. August 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> *Juhuuu nur noch ein mal arbeiten gehen!!*


*

Wer wollte das denn wissen? 

Nun ja, noch 2,5 Wochen arbeiten (abzüglich kommenden Freitag und den 02.09.) und dann sage und schreibe VIER Wochen Urlaub! *


----------



## aggressor2 (19. August 2008)

Hehe...soll ich mal einen gucken lassen? 
Bis Mitte Oktober frei


----------



## mountymaus (19. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Wer wollte *das* denn wissen?
> 
> Nun ja, noch 2,5 Wochen arbeiten (abzüglich kommenden Freitag und den 02.09.) und dann sage und schreibe *VIER *Wochen Urlaub!



Jaja, mein Urlaub ist leider schon beendet. Ich hatte 5 Wochen....


----------



## mini.tom (19. August 2008)

hi 
wir bringen auch brennholz mit und wenn das nicht reichen sollte - wir meinen nicht nur unser holz - dann haben wir uns schon nach verschiedenen baumärkten in der umgebung erkundigt
mfg
sandra + tom


----------



## Manni1599 (20. August 2008)

*...noch 2 mal schlafen!*

Weiterer Mitfahrer:




(Keine dummen Sprüche über die wunderschönen Laufräder...)


----------



## versus (20. August 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> (Keine dummen Sprüche über die wunderschönen Laufräder...)



schade  habe gerade schwung geholt


----------



## oldman (20. August 2008)

versus schrieb:


> schade  habe gerade schwung geholt



die Dinger sehen aus wie Stuetzraeder....

und ja, wenn die Fuhre zu lange in der Sonne steht, hast'n Achter im Rad, die Plaste verbiegt sich doch...

duckundwegisser ;-)


----------



## Manni1599 (20. August 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> die Dinger Sehen Aus Wie Stuetzraeder....
> 
> Und Ja, Wenn Die Fuhre Zu Lange In Der Sonne Steht, Hast'n Achter Im Rad, Die *plaste Verbiegt Sich Doch*...
> 
> Duckundwegisser ;-)




DAS IST HOCHEDLES MAGNESIUM, UNWISSENDER!


----------



## Kruko (20. August 2008)

Magnesium Edel

Da krieg ich gleich einen Lachanfall

Kommen diese Lauräder auch mit??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2008)

Das sind Magnesium-Räder, da müsste die Sonne wohl ziemlich stark scheinen.

Aber gibt schönes Licht wenn Magnesium brennt ... nur das ihr Bescheid wisst, falls euch das Feuerholz ausgeht 

Edit: zu langsam )


----------



## Catsoft (20. August 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> die Dinger sehen aus wie Stuetzraeder....
> 
> und ja, wenn die Fuhre zu lange in der Sonne steht, hast'n Achter im Rad, die Plaste verbiegt sich doch...
> 
> duckundwegisser ;-)



Wenns Plaste wäre, wäre er steifer


----------



## Manni1599 (20. August 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Magnesium Edel
> 
> Da krieg ich gleich einen Lachanfall
> 
> Kommen diese Lauräder auch mit??



Frei nach Betty M. "*Nicht ohne meine Infernos*!"



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das sind Magnesium-Räder, da müsste die Sonne wohl ziemlich stark scheinen.
> 
> Aber gibt schönes Licht wenn Magnesium brennt ... nur das ihr Bescheid wisst, falls euch das Feuerholz ausgeht
> 
> Edit: zu langsam )



*Gaaaanz schlechter Vorschlag*!



Catsoft schrieb:


> Wenns Plaste wäre, wäre er steifer



*Na gut, steif ist er nicht grade, dafür aber Sackschwer!*

Ihr seid ja alle nur neidisch!


----------



## aggressor2 (20. August 2008)

Wenn sich jetzt hier die ganzen schönen Räder als Mitfahrer herausstellen, ist dann auf dem Treffen ne Pobefahrt drin??
gruß


----------



## Manni1599 (20. August 2008)

*Probefahrt nur nach Gesichtskontrolle!*


----------



## Kruko (20. August 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> *Probefahrt nur nach Gesichtskontrolle!*



Mensch Manni, 

Deine Verleih-Auflagen liegen ja ganz schön tief


----------



## SpeedyR (20. August 2008)

2 mal schlafen noch.Ja bruuuuudal 

Das ist mein MITFAHRER.







Ich hoffe ,ihr könnt die sehr penetrante HR Nabe ertragen.Spart immerhin die Klingel 

GRüsse Wolf,der hingrige


----------



## Stemmel (20. August 2008)

*"Ha'm den Wagen vollgeladen..."*

Mein Mitfahrer: 





So, Auto ist gepackt. Morgen früh noch zwei Räder auf den von Günni geliehenen Träger und dann kann es nach der Arbeit gleich losgehen!


----------



## mountymaus (20. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> *"Ha'm den Wagen vollgeladen..."*
> 
> So, Auto ist gepackt. Morgen früh noch zwei Räder auf den von Günni geliehenen Träger und dann kann es nach der Arbeit gleich losgehen!



Wie? Ihr habt eine sooooo lange Anreise??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (20. August 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Mensch Manni,
> 
> Deine Verleih-Auflagen liegen ja ganz schön tief



Ja, Du willst doch sicher auch mal fahren, oder?


----------



## tofu1000 (20. August 2008)

So, hier nun der aktuelle (fast letzte) Feuerholzstand:





Ich hoffe, ich bekomme Räder und Gepäck noch rein...


----------



## tomasius (20. August 2008)

@tofu1000

Pack den Bulli doch einfach nur mit Brennholz voll. Manni bietet in diesem Jahr doch einen GT Verleih an. 

Bei mir wird es auch eng. Ein großer Karton steht bereits hier. Morgen folgt der Rest.  

Tom


----------



## Kruko (20. August 2008)

Juhu 

Bald ist es ja soweit, dass es endlich losgeht. 

Falls noch jemand Fragen oder ähnliches bei der Anfahrt hat, so könnt Ihr per PN unsere Mobilfunknummer erfragen.


----------



## aggressor2 (20. August 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> *Probefahrt nur nach Gesichtskontrolle!*



 Du kannst ja dann auch mal mit meinem fahren
Und dich davon überzeugen, dass die Sitzposition mit der umgedrehten Stütze klasse ist ggf. auch jeder andere der will
Ab wann wird denn mit unserem Kommen gerechnet? 1600? Dann reichts ja wenn ich um 1 losfahre. Das fetzt.
gruß


----------



## mountymaus (20. August 2008)

Wir werden ab dem spätem Vormittag vor Ort sein und das Lager aufbauen......

Denkt bitte daran, dass ihr Teller und Werkzeug für das tote Tier mitbringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (20. August 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Wir werden ab dem spätem Vormittag vor Ort sein und das Lager aufbauen......
> 
> Denkt bitte daran, dass ihr Teller und Werkzeug für das tote Tier mitbringt.



Ahh...das ist gut dass du das erwähnst. Daran hätt ich nich gedacht


----------



## gnss (20. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> *"Ha'm den Wagen vollgeladen..."*
> So, Auto ist gepackt. Morgen früh noch zwei Räder auf den von Günni geliehenen Träger und dann kann es nach der Arbeit gleich losgehen!



Habt ihr alle mitbekommen oder sollen wir noch welche einpacken?


----------



## Stemmel (21. August 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle mitbekommen oder sollen wir noch welche einpacken?



Die Urlauber sind zurück! 

Danke, aber diesmal kommen wir mit 5 aus. Vornehmlich die, die letztes Jahr nicht dabei waren. Zwei wurden eben noch auf den Träger gesetzt "des passt scho!"


----------



## versus (21. August 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ,ihr könnt die sehr penetrante HR Nabe ertragen.Spart immerhin die Klingel



da können wir ja um die wette knattern. ich musste mich auf der gestrigen tour mehrfach erklären: 
"nein, da ist nix kaputt, das muss so sein!"
"nein, es sind noch keine eichhörnchen deswegen vom baum gefallen..."
"ja, ich bin gaaanz sicher, dass da nix kaputt ist!"


----------



## bofh (21. August 2008)

Achso, bevor wir's vergessen:
*Noch einmal schlafen!*



E.


----------



## Stemmel (21. August 2008)

versus schrieb:


> "nein, da ist nix kaputt, das muss so sein!"
> "nein, es sind noch keine eichhörnchen deswegen vom baum gefallen..."
> "ja, ich bin gaaanz sicher, dass da nix kaputt ist!"





Also besser als jede Klingel... Als Manni heute morgen das Inkblue die Kellertreppe hochgetragen hat (morgens um 5.30 Uhr), habe ich ihn auch gebeten, das Rad zu tragen. Ich hatte angst, dass die Nachbarn wach werden


----------



## cleiende (21. August 2008)

wegen Basar: Bringe ein paar Kleinigkeiten mit, mindestens 1 Kurbel und was für Benjamin. Suche Kompaktblätter 5 Loch in gutem Zustand, silber wäre optimal.


----------



## hoeckle (21. August 2008)

wg basar:

suche noch einen schaftvorbau in 1´ 120, 130 od 135mm und 6-10 grad. am liebsten bitte salsa oder Control Tech!

danke


----------



## Manni1599 (21. August 2008)

*So, los Daggi, mach Feierabend.* 

Ich hab keine Lust mehr, lass uns nach Karlshafen zu den Verrückten fahren.

*Bis Morgen!*


----------



## mountymaus (21. August 2008)

Soll ich die Pizza schon mal für 19:00 Uhr bestellen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (21. August 2008)

Wird bei mir wohl ne späte Anreise


----------



## Stemmel (21. August 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> *So, los Daggi, mach Feierabend.*
> 
> Ich hab keine Lust mehr, lass uns nach Karlshafen zu den Verrückten fahren.




Meine Güte, man kommt vor lauter PNs und öffentlichen Mitteilungen nicht zum packen... 

Aber gleich ist es soweit und dann geht es *looooos*!

Bis morgen bzw. an Insa und Jörg: Bis nachher. 

P.S.: ich weiß noch gar nicht, was für eine Pizza ich nehme....


----------



## Kruko (21. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> P.S.: ich weiß noch gar nicht, was für eine Pizza ich nehme....



Manni weiß es doch schon lange Dönerpizza special


----------



## mountymaus (21. August 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Wird bei mir wohl ne späte Anreise



Schaffst du es denn bis 22:00 Uhr??
Anstonsten müsstest du uns anrufen. Telefonnummer gibt es per PN....


----------



## Kruko (21. August 2008)

So, der Bike-Schlafplatz steht auch wieder zur Verfüngung

Für alle neuen, die nicht wissen was gemeint ist


----------



## aggressor2 (21. August 2008)

Besteht eigentlich Helmpflicht?
Und für den Basar hätt ich eventuell den alten sackschweren Vorbau von meinem ersten GT.


----------



## mountymaus (21. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Besteht eigentlich Helmpflicht?



Wir persönlich sehen es schon lieber, wenn ein Helm getragen wird. Es fährt jeder auf eigenes Risiko. Man darf nun mal nicht sagen, dass die Touren geführt werden, da sonst Ansprüche/ Schadenersatzforderungen an uns gestellt werden könnten. Wir fahren die Touren lediglich und ihr hängt euch dran.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. August 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Wir persönlich sehen es schon lieber, wenn ein Helm getragen wird. Es fährt jeder auf eigenes Risiko. Man darf nun mal nicht sagen, dass die Touren geführt werden, da sonst Ansprüche/ Schadenersatzforderungen an uns gestellt werden könnten. Wir fahren die Touren lediglich und ihr hängt euch dran.



Oukei.
Bier hab ich grade besorgt. 4 Pils und 2 Schwarze


----------



## SpeedyR (21. August 2008)

War grad fürs WE einkaufen.Hab davon nen Kasten besorcht...hmm lecker 







Fränkische Braukunst aus Weissenbrunn seit 1514


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (21. August 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> War grad fürs WE einkaufen.Hab davon nen Kasten besorcht...hmm lecker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht lecker aus


----------



## Kruko (21. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Oukei.
> Bier hab ich grade besorgt. 4 Pils und 2 Schwarze



*6 Kisten??* 

Wer soll denn das alles trinken 

Na dann mal Prost


----------



## tomasius (21. August 2008)

Ich habe dem Metzger meines Vertrauens heute eine Vorbestellung durchgegeben und bin für eine absolute Helmpflicht! - Mit meinen Steaks kann man Leute erschlagen. 






Kann man über das Tragen eines Helms beim Mountainbiken überhaupt noch diskutieren?  Ich meine: NEIN! 

Wir sind dann morgen gegen ca. 18.30 Uhr da.  

Tom


----------



## aggressor2 (21. August 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> *6 Kisten??*
> 
> Wer soll denn das alles trinken
> 
> Na dann mal Prost



Neiin...Das sind große Flaschen. Ich glaub 1l weiß ich nich genau aber die sind schon groß. Dafür bräuchten wir dann auch Gläser fällt mir auf. Und ich hab mein schönes Wippraer-Glas in Jena
Egal nehm ich halt n kleines mit. Da trinkt man genussvoller
gruß


----------



## aggressor2 (21. August 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich habe dem Metzger meines Vertrauens heute eine Vorbestellung durchgegeben und bin für eine absolute Helmpflicht! - Mit meinen Steaks kann man Leute erschlagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







edit: Keine Sorge ich setz ihn ja auf


----------



## versus (21. August 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Mit meinen Steaks kann man Leute erschlagen.



du hättest eigentlich keine steaks gebraucht. in meinem gepäck sind ca. 500.000 kcal für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mini.tom (21. August 2008)

hi jungs und natürlich auch mädels,
wird denn nun noch besteck oder teller oder gläser benötigt - wir arbeiten in der hotelerie - keine thema müsst nur sagen 
können was mitbringen - bitte um info vom organisator 
ich weiss wir sind spät dran aber wir haben auf arbeit noch viel streß - rest dann persönlich 
mfg
tom


----------



## aggressor2 (21. August 2008)

Ich hab grad mal grechnet. 6 Kisten wÃ¤ren dann 138â¬ gewesen...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. August 2008)

Hi,

und ich hab nen Kasten von dem hier besorgt:











































































Daggi wollte ja was Fränkisches! Also hoch die Tassen!

Das weiße Xizang bleibt dieses Jahr zuhause, dafür kommt das neue Zaskar Expert mit.

Überlege noch ob ich den 18" Xizang Rahmen für den Basar mitnehme...

Bis Freitag nachmittag!

Viele Grüße
Peter



SpeedyR schrieb:


> War grad fürs WE einkaufen.Hab davon nen Kasten besorcht...hmm lecker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aggressor2 (21. August 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Überlege noch ob ich den 18" Xizang Rahmen für den Basar mitnehme...
> 
> ...



 uiuiui ich sehe schonwieder Geld dahinschwinden...


----------



## biker1967 (21. August 2008)

NA denn mal Prost  und gutes gelingen beim Treffen 

Es wird doch hoffentlich für diejenigen, die nicht die Möglichkeit haben, zum Treffen zu kommen, später Fotos hier zu sehen sein oder?


----------



## tofu1000 (21. August 2008)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Überlege noch ob ich den 18" Xizang Rahmen für den Basar mitnehme...




Ich hab doch meine Freundin dabei!


----------



## chrrup150 (21. August 2008)

oh mann, allein beim durchlesen des threads, bekomm ich schon feuchte augen)
so viel leckeres zu essen, zu trinken und soviel schöne bikes und ich bin nicht da!!!
wünsch euch ein tolles schmackhaftes und genussreiches wochenende))


----------



## bofh (21. August 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich hab doch meine Freundin dabei!


Aka "Wareneingangskontrolle"? 

E.


----------



## tofu1000 (21. August 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Aka "Wareneingangskontrolle"?
> 
> E.



Na aber hallo! Und dann noch einen Zweitjob als Finanzministerin.... tststs. Ob das so eine gute Idee war...


----------



## Ketterechts (21. August 2008)

Ich könnte meinen blauen - ink blue - LTS Rahmen mitbringen , aber nur falls jemand tatsächlich Interesse hätte . Bilder gibt es in meinem alten Fotoalbum

Den hier mein ich 





Eins noch vorweg - die Sattelstütze hab ich nicht mehr

Also dann bis Morgen - bei uns wird es ein bisschen später , weil ich leider bis 14 Uhr arbeiten muss  - Feuerholz bringen wir auch ein bisschen mit .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chat Chambers (22. August 2008)

Ich wünsche euch allen* G*igan*T*ischen Spaß auf dem Treffen..ich wäre gern dabei, leider kann ich aus beruflichen Gründen nicht...schon wieder: mad:

Aber wie letztes Jahr freue ich mich auf eure Bilder als Anreiz endlich auch mal dabei zu sein. 

Viel, viel Spaß wünsche ich euch! Und stellt ordentlich Bilder 'rein! 
Auch die Kotzbilder, ihr habt ja mächtig was an Bieren zu vernichten!


----------



## oliversen (22. August 2008)

Ja genau, kommt alle gesund wieder, habt viel Spass und viel zu trinken.
Und das Knipsen nicht vergessen.

Vielleicht klappts ja im kommenden Jahr

oliversen


----------



## tofu1000 (22. August 2008)

So. Jetzt kann auch ich sagen: Nur noch einmal arbeiten!   Bis heute abend.


----------



## Janikulus (22. August 2008)

na da wünsche ich euch auch ein tolles Treffen, das wird es auch sicher sein! Bin ja leider auch nicht dabei, neid... nächtes Jahr! (genau, Bilder Bilder Bilder)
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## cleiende (22. August 2008)

So, heute nacht noch ein Meeting am Montag vorbereitet, jetzt noch ein paar Termine mit dem Kunden und dann werden Volker, evtl. doch noch LuckyLuke, und ich den VR6 nach Norden bewegen.

Es ist noch Platz für Kurzentschlossene aus Rhein-Main vorhanden. PN bis 14:00.

Müde aber in Vorfreude,


cleiende


----------



## mountymaus (22. August 2008)

So Ihr "Verrückten"

wir melden uns dann mal offline. Sind somit nur noch über Handy erreichbar.

Wir wünschen Euch allen eine gute Anfahrt


----------



## Backfisch (22. August 2008)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> leider kann ich aus beruflichen Gründen nicht...



Da muss ich mich wohl einreihen 

Soviel zum Thema "selbst und ständig"


----------



## Muckelchen (22. August 2008)

> leider kann ich aus beruflichen Gründen nicht...





Backfisch schrieb:


> Da muss ich mich wohl einreihen



Ich auch! Ich kann erst Samstag anreisen.
Für kurz entschlossene hätte ich noch einen Platz frei ab Hamburg (Süden) oder auf dem Weg -> PN. 

Gruß M.


----------



## Syborg (23. August 2008)

Ich wünsch Euch allen einen riesen Spaß. Kann auch nicht kommen und wäre gerne dabei !  

Mit besten Grüßen aus dem sonnigen Algier !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (23. August 2008)

Hallo GTs
Ich wollte euch auch nochmal vom Canyon-Forum aus grüßen 

Als Ex-Besitzer eines GT BMX von 1990, was jetzt meine Freundin hat, so konnten wir uns Freitag abend mal blicken lassen 
Nächstes Mal bringen wir es gerne mal mit, wenn Erlaubt.

Ich hoffe, dass Wetter war halbwegs in Ordnung, so dass ihr die Touren in unserer Gegend genießen konntet.
Aber trotz Sonnenabschnitten und fiesen Gewitter heute am Samstag, Mountainbiker sind keine Lappen und 
fahre durch alles was kommt - nur fürs Grillfleisch ist es halt Supoptimal. Egal, durch!

Gruß an GT-Heini und Mountymaus. Müssen wieder mal Pizza essen gehen. Tolle Idee mit dem Forumstreffen 
Special Hallo an aggressor2  und bofh

Wünsch euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag und gute Heimfahrt!
Euer MUD´doc


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

an dieser Stelle mal wieder *VIELEN DANK* an Insa und Jörg die dieses Treffen wieder so toll organisiert haben!! Auch an alle Teilnehmer viele Grüße, war mal wieder schön mit Euch zu Radeln und zu Quatschen!

Bis zum nächsten Jahr!

VG
Peter


----------



## bofh (24. August 2008)

Wieder gut zuhause angekomme...

Vielen, vielen Dank an Insa und Jörg für die Organisation - Ihr habt die Meßlatte für andere Organisatoren recht hoch gelegt! 

Danke auch an tomasius fürs Hin- und vor allem auch wieder fürs Zurückbringen.

E.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. August 2008)

Wo bleiben die Fotos?


----------



## tomasius (24. August 2008)

Hier!  

- Bin mal wieder Erster... wie gestern bei der großen Tour!  







Titel des Fotos: *The triple triangle titanium invasion*

Nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an Insa und Jörg!  











Neuer Thread?

Tom


----------



## aggressor2 (24. August 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Hier!
> 
> - Bin mal wieder Erster... wie gestern bei der großen Tour!
> 
> ...



Hehe, ja is klar ne?
Und von mir auch noch ein großes Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (24. August 2008)

> Hehe, ja is klar ne?


 






Und jetzt ab auf die Couch! 

Tom


----------



## Ketterechts (24. August 2008)

Hallo ihr Spinner 

Auch wir sind wieder gut Zuhause angekommen und wie von Insa vorhergesagt , hat es auch nicht geregnet .

War wieder ein super Treffen und hat mächtig viel Spass gemacht .

Vielen Dank auch von uns an Insa und Jörg für die tolle Organisation des Treffens , auch wenn sie wohl ihre Teller nicht leergegessen haben , da wir doch den einen oder anderen Schauer über uns ( und vor allem über die geheiligten Bikes ) ergehen lassen mussten . 

Hut ab für die Zwei und Danke an alle Anderen für ein geniales Wochenende unter Gleichgesinnten 

Gruss Benjamin und Kerstin - zwei der Spinner


----------



## mini.tom (24. August 2008)

Hi Ihr lieben GT´ler 
auch wir sind wieder gut zu Hause angekommen 
Sandra + Tom möchten sich auch sehr herzlich bei den Organisatoren Insa, Jörg und natürlich Raika bedanken  man kann es nicht perfekter machen - SUPER
für uns als Neulinge war es der ABSOLUTE WAHNSINN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wir haben noch sie so eine dufte Truppe kennen gelernt  + so viele geile GT´s gesehen 
Vielen Vielen Dank an Euch ALLE - für die wunderbaren Stunden 
wir wünschen Euch allen auch noch einen guten Start in die neue Woche - und hoffen bald wieder von euch allen zu hören (lesen)



Grüsse von Sandra + Tom


----------



## hoeckle (24. August 2008)

Puhhhh.... Endlich auch Zuhause....

*Insa und Jörg!*

*Vielen Dank für den Superjob und die nette Tour, sagen euch der Sr. und Jr.!*


----------



## oldman (24. August 2008)

besten Dank auch aus GT Sektion Prag...
bis naechstes Jahr!


----------



## SpeedyR (24. August 2008)

N Abend!!

So,bin gut nach Hause gekommen,diesmal sogar staufrei!

Erstmal nen rieeeesen Lob an Jörg und Insa für die spitzenmässige Organisation!Ich habt echt an alles gedacht!RESPEKT!
Ein grosser Lob auch ans GT-TEAM!

Das Treffen war genial!Bei so vielen gleichgesinnten wird auch das Wetter zur Nebensache

Die strahlenden Gesichter sagen alles!






Besonders gefreut habe ich mich ,-meine "alten" GT Kollegen vom 1ten Treffen (Christoph,Volker und Nicolai) wiederzusehen!Diesmal sind es viele neue dazugekommen!

Nächstes Jahr unbedingt wieder 

Grüsse aus Oberfranken 

Rafael


----------



## Stemmel (24. August 2008)

*Ham den Wagen leer geladen...*(Martin wie wir sehen konnten auch schon) 

So, die Escheburger sind auch wieder gut zu Hause angekommen. Auch wir möchten uns noch einmal recht herzlich bei Jörg und Insa für dieses nette Wochenende bedanken. Es war wieder sehr sehr schön! Auch sehr nette neue Leute kennengelernt. Ich muss hier noch einmal sagen, dass ich es von Alex super fand, dass er - obwohl er noch nicht allzu lange im Forum ist - trotzdem mitgefahren ist. Und wie Jörg schon sagte: Hoffentlich waren wir Dir nicht allzu alt! 

Die Meßlatte für nächtes Jahr liegt wieder hoch! 

Männerbasar









@versus


----------



## aggressor2 (24. August 2008)

Nächstes Jahr wieder! Dann nehm ich auch lange Klamotten mit
gruß


----------



## Kruko (24. August 2008)

Es freut uns, dass Ihr alle wieder gut zu Hause angekommen seid.

Auch wir möchten uns bei allen für das schöne Wochenende bedanken.

Es war wieder ein paar grandiose Tage, die selbst der Regen nicht trüben konnte. 

Hier das obligatorische Foto, auf das alle warten 





Alle Fotos werde ich demnächst in voller Größe in meinem Flickr-Album online stellen. Wer gegen Gesichtsfotos etwas hat, soll mir Bescheid geben

An alle die nicht dabei sein konnten bzw. wollten: Ihr habt echt wieder etwas verpasst!!!

Außerdem möchten wir uns bei GT-Team bedanken, der sich trotz dienstlichem Stress die Zeit genommen hat, um für 3 Stunden bei uns zu sein. Hat Spaß gemacht mit Dir zu plaudern.


----------



## Manni1599 (24. August 2008)

So, wieder zu Hause.

DAS WAR DOCH WIEDER  
Trotz des bescheidenen Wetters hat keiner aufgegeben, alle sind geblieben und waren guter Laune. Wieder einmal haben Insa und Jörg uns bestens versorgt, vielen Dank euch beiden, ihr seid einfach KLASSE!
Die Teilnehmer: Alles wirklich sehr nette Menschen, sowohl die "alten Hasen", als auch die "neuen", das passt einfach.

Sehr gefreut hat mich persönlich auch das Erscheinen von GT Team, auch olli genannt. Schön, das Du uns besucht hast und uns auch einiges mitgebracht hast. Danke auch für das nette Gespräch, ich denke, dass wir auch in Zukunft gern miteinander für "unsere" Marke GT einstehen. 
Für mich persönlich ist da viel mehr Licht als vor wenigen Jahren noch.


Nun Aber mal ein paar Bilder:

Samstag morgen, das Frühstück wird gebracht:




Beim Frühstück:




Und unsere Schätzchen wieder zu Hause:




Mehr Bilder gibts dieser Tage irgendwann.

Danke nochmal an alle für das geile Wochenende und vor allem an Daggi, die diese Schachen immer gerne mitmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (24. August 2008)

So,
wir sind endlich auch ( nach einem Zwischenstop auf nem Fest) Zuhause angekommen!
Ich fand das es mal wieder richtig Geil war
Besten Dank an INSA und JÖRG
Kirsten wurde glaube ich auch wieder etwas mehr Infiziert
Schön war auch, endlich wieder unter normalen Menschen zu sein!
Freuen uns auf das nächste Treffen!
Gruß
Kirsten und Sascha

PS.: Tomasius Du hast jetzt ein Jahr zeit über die Pfützen springen zu üben


----------



## Manni1599 (24. August 2008)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> PS.: Tomasius Du hast jetzt ein Jahr zeit über die Pfützen springen zu üben



Wenn NOSMASIUS mit dem XIZANG gefahren wäre, hätten sich die Pfützen geteilt wie einst das Rote Meer bei Moses!


----------



## aggressor2 (24. August 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Und unsere Schätzchen wieder zu Hause:



Eieieiei! Ein Plattfuß! Das gehört aber sofort geflickt! Und das was da als zweites von rechts an der Wand hängt...


----------



## dr.juggles (24. August 2008)

super fotos 

würde das ink-blaue flicken (wenn ichs dann behalten darf 

so ein haufen schöne gts auf einem fleck - ein traum


----------



## Janikulus (24. August 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> An alle die nicht dabei sein konnten bzw. wollten: Ihr habt echt wieder etwas verpasst!!!



ja ja, gibt uns noch mehr Bilder bitte! Nee, echt es freut mich so viele GT Räder und die passenden Fans auf einem Haufen zu sehen!

Hoffentlich nächstes Jahr...


----------



## korat (25. August 2008)

das sieht großartig aus! bitte mehr fotos!
ich beneide euch ganz ehrlich, nicht nur um das frühstück.
vor allem freut mich zu hören, daß das treffen gewissermaßen semi-offizielle weihen seitens GT erfahren hat.
irgendwie muß es doch möglich werden, daß nächstes jahr auch die hamburger delegation vollzählig antritt...




Stemmel schrieb:


>



*"infiziert ist infiziert..."*

was denn nun


----------



## Manni1599 (25. August 2008)

Und noch eins: Ein *fettes Danke* an *Oldman*, die DVD ist einfach wunderbar.

Daggi und ich haben sie gestern Abend gleich angeschaut, toll gemacht und so schöne Erinnerungen!

@ korat: Mit dem Sagrotan will versus mal das Klein einreiben, vielleicht hilfts ja....


----------



## Boramaniac (25. August 2008)

Hi @ all,

na das liest sich doch schön, wenn alle ihren Spass hatten. 
Ich hatte auch meinen Spass - auf der Couch - immer noch
mit der sch*** Archillessehne  Man, das dauert...

Hoffentlich gibt's nächstes Jahr wieder ein Treffen und ich
kann dann endlich mal die GT-fizierten live kennen lernen...

Gruß Bora


----------



## Manni1599 (25. August 2008)

Und um es nicht zu vergessen:
ein *fettes Danke* auch an *tomasius*, der uns endlich ordentlich einkleidete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (25. August 2008)

bei mir hat es leider etwas länger mit der heimreise gedauert (diese schei$$ A5 ) und ich bin zuhause einfach nur noch ins bett gefallen - so gegen 21.30 

deshalb erst heute:

1000 dank an insa, jörg und die anderen an der organisation beteiligten.
danke an christoph fürs mitnehmen im strassenkreuzer, an tom für die textilien und an nicolai für die dvd.

scheeee wars - bei schönem wetter kann ja jeder...


----------



## aggressor2 (25. August 2008)

Ein schönes Knäckerchen


----------



## bofh (25. August 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ein schönes Knäckerchen


Danke auch an den Mann mit der kräftigen Lunge! 

E.


----------



## mountymaus (25. August 2008)

Meine Eltern möchten sich auch  bedaken , ihr fragt euch bestimmt warum....

Und zwar haben sie sich riesig über das positive Feedback was Wohnwagen, (auch wenn ihr nicht so viel vom Wohnwagen hattet), Vorzelt und das Sonnensegel angeht gefreut.

Mit dem Kommentar "gerne wieder" und "das ist ja eine nette Truppe."


----------



## Stemmel (25. August 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Mit dem Kommentar "gerne wieder" und "das ist ja eine nette Truppe."



Hast auch sehr nette Eltern! 

Und ohne Wohnwagen kein Vorzelt und ohne Vorzelt kein Sonnensegel... Ist ja nun auch nicht selbstverständlich, dass sie soviel freie Zeit für den Auf- und Abbau für uns opfern!


----------



## mountymaus (25. August 2008)

Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse natürlich auch noch mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an Nicolai wegen der DVD, Tom wegen der T-Shirts, an Oliver, der den Stress auf sich genommen hat und extra aus Oldenburg angereist ist,
natürlichauch an Manni und Daggi, die schon am Donnerstag angereist sind und uns schon am frühen Freitag Vormittag beim Aufbau geholfen haben.
Auch ein Dank an Christopf für die Namenschilder (Fahrrad) und das, wie heißt es genau?? Tarp? 
Ich hoffe, dass ich niemanden vergessen habe. Wenn ja, dann meldet euch einfach.
Ach, wen ich schon wieder vergessen habe ..... den Jörg........
Schön, dass du mich GT-fiziert hast, sonst hätte ich nie eine so super Truppe kennen gelernt. 

Und einfach ein riesen Dank bei allen die da waren. Es war einfach toll und ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Jahr.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (25. August 2008)

bofh schrieb:


> Danke auch an den Mann mit der kräftigen Lunge!
> 
> E.



Hehe kein Problem. Grill anpusten hilft zusätzlich noch beim Training der Luunge


----------



## tofu1000 (25. August 2008)

Nach einer Heimfahrt mit einem spektakulären Sonnenuntergang im Rücken sind wir gestern gegen halb zehn direkt am nächsten Lagerfeuer angekommen und haben noch bis in die Nacht gesessen... 

1000 Dank an Insa (und deine Eltern) und Jörg für die phänomenale Organisation. Absolute Spitze! 

Vielen Dank an den älteren Herrn für die DVD - die wird heute Abendunterhaltung vor der Nachtschicht.

Hier, Herr Lehrer!  Vielen Dank für den edlen Zwirn im Schrank!

Auch noch danke an GT-Deutschland in Vertretung von Oli - für Anwesenheit, Infos, einen netten Plausch und die Geschenke!

Vielen Dank auch an die Leute, die im Hintergrund für dieses perfekte Treffen gewirkt haben.

Und an alle, die den Weg nach Bad-Karlshafen gefunden haben und dieses Treffen zu dem gemacht haben, was es war und hoffentlich nächstes Jahr wieder wird. Sonne ist Kommerz! 

PS: Auch Bine hat es GuT gefallen bei euch Freaks - auch wenn sie nur die Hälfte verstanden hat (STS?!?!? Ich kenn' nur DSDS!).

Und zum Schluss noch eine Impression aus dem Fahrerlager:


----------



## GT-TEAM (25. August 2008)

Ich möchte mich an dieser stelle nohmals ganz herzlich für die einladung bedanken. es ist wirklich beeindruckend, wieviele fans sich in bad karlshafen eingefunden haben und natürlich auch wieviele bikes. es ist überwätigend zu sehen, welch tolle fahrräder zu eurem fuhrpark gehören. besonders beeindruckend finde ich die pflege und ausstattung der etwas älteren schätze. es fällt mir wirklch schwer hier jemand hervorzuheben. einfach ganz grosse klasse. danke auch für die bierauswahl und das grillgut. alles war vorzüglich. meine rückreise nach oldenburg war wegen dauerrregen leider etwas anstrengend. ich bin dann erst so gegen 4.30 uhr angekommen. ich musste zwei kurze schlafstops an parkplätzen einlegen. besser dort einpennen als am steuer. ich hoffe ihr findet für die t-shirts und für die eurobike bzw. ifmakarten verwendung und ich kann den ein oder anderen dort persönlich begrüssen und ihn oder sie für das programm09 begeistern bzw. zu fachsimpeln. an insa nochmals besonderen dank für die organisation. insa ist dank der "brand bible" jetzt oberexpertin. es wäre schön wenn ihr anhand der neuen kataloge, die ich mitgebracht habe das ein oder andere interessente modell aus der kollektion findet, über das ihr gerne mit freunden und bekannten redet. ich denke mit drei forcemodellen, zwei sanctionmodellen, den teamvarianten zasker und marathon, dem carbon rahmen und mit vielen modellen von s-xl haben wir unsere programm in vielen punkten nach euren wünschen ausgerichtet. Ihr macht GT aus, verbreitet den GT Virus....


----------



## TigersClaw (25. August 2008)

Irgendwie ärgere ich mich gerade, nicht bei euch gewesen zu sein...


----------



## zaskar-le (25. August 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Irgendwie ärgere ich mich gerade, nicht bei euch gewesen zu sein...



...ich ärgere mich schon eine ganze Weile.
Hoffentlich klappt's nächstes Jahr mit dem Dabeisein.
Schön zu sehen, dass Ihr soviel Spaß hattet! 
Und auch ich finde es toll, dass Olli den Weg zu uns Fans gefunden hat!


----------



## tomasius (25. August 2008)

@gt-hinterland:



> PS.: Tomasius Du hast jetzt ein Jahr zeit über die Pfützen springen zu üben



Weichei! Du warst für meinen Geschmack halt einfach noch zu sauber. Ich bringe dir für das nächste Jahr aber etwas mit, versprochen! 







@manni1599:



> Wenn NOSMASIUS mit dem XIZANG gefahren wäre, hätten sich die Pfützen geteilt wie einst das Rote Meer bei Moses!



Werde das mal ausprobieren. Hoffentlich gibt es am Wochenende Dauerregen! 

@oldman:

Tolle DVD! 

@versus:






Mir war gestern Nacht ziemlich schlecht. Aber lecker war es! 

@gt-team:

So langsam brauche ich wohl mal ein Fully.  Schön, dass du da warst! 


Bis später. Habe heute Waschtag! 






Tom


----------



## tomasius (25. August 2008)

Der ultimative Team GT Bulli







Finger weg, der Sattel ist NOS







Eindeutige Mimik







Weihnachten im August







Weihnachten und Ostern im August







Powerade braucht kein Mensch







already infected







Wald- und Weltmeister







NOS steckt an







(noch) ohne Titel

Fortsetzung folgt!

Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. August 2008)

Man bin ich neidisch, aber zum Glück ist ja eine goldene Hochzeit nur alle 50 Jahre. Hoffentlich klappt das bei mir nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## aggressor2 (25. August 2008)

Eindeutige Mimik
[/QUOTE]

 Hast die Insa aber gut getroffen


----------



## Janikulus (25. August 2008)

und das war das cannondale feuer?  (nur Spass...)



aggressor2 schrieb:


> Ein schönes Knäckerchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (25. August 2008)

kurze momentaufnahme vor dem hauen und stechen.....






... das nach dem motto lief: wie gewonnen......








.....so zerronnen....











word


----------



## TigersClaw (25. August 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> und das war das cannondale feuer?  (nur Spass...)



Nach Magnesium-"Inferno" sieht es jedenfalls nicht aus


----------



## tomasius (25. August 2008)

> Janikulus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > und das war das cannondale feuer?  (nur Spass...)



Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen.  Das Cannondale hat einen würgenden, äh würdigen Besitzer gefunden! 






Zum Glück war das Sanction vor dem Feuer aus Alu und nicht aus Plaste. 

Ich bin zwar fündig geworden, aber einige NOS Teile hätten ich mir dann doch gewünscht.  - mini.tom, pack deine Teilchen raus!

Tom


----------



## mini.tom (25. August 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen.  Das Cannondale hat einen würgenden, äh würdigen Besitzer gefunden!
> 
> Ich bin zwar fündig geworden, aber einige NOS Teile hätten ich mir dann doch gewünscht.  - mini.tom, pack deine Teilchen raus!
> 
> Tom



wat brochste denne ???


----------



## tomasius (25. August 2008)

ALLES! SOFORT!


----------



## SpeedyR (25. August 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen.  Das Cannondale hat einen würgenden, äh würdigen Besitzer gefunden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Fachkreisen nennt man das auch "Heat threading" 

Grüsse Raf


----------



## aggressor2 (25. August 2008)

@tomasius: Da hast du aber ein schönes Photo gemacht
Und nochmal danke für die T-shirts! Passt wie angegossen und sieht gut aus.
gruß


----------



## GT-Miststück (26. August 2008)

Hallo GT´ler,

jetzt ist es soweit, ich Sandra habe einen eigenen Account! 
Vielen Dank nochmal an ALLE für das geile Wochenende! 
Ist genial euch infizierten Gleichgesinden (wie mein Mann mini.tom) kennengelert zu haben und hoffe bald wieder von euch zu hören!

Das GT-Miststück


----------



## zaskar-le (26. August 2008)

GT-Miststück schrieb:


> GT-Miststück



 

Hi Sandra, willkommen!
Jetzt braucht Ihr nur noch einen zweiten Rechner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (26. August 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Jetzt braucht Ihr nur noch einen zweiten Rechner



Da wäre ich gerne bei behilflich


----------



## mountymaus (26. August 2008)

GT-Miststück schrieb:


> Hallo GT´ler,
> 
> jetzt ist es soweit, ich Sandra habe einen eigenen Account!
> 
> Das GT-Miststück



Willkommen im Club der "verrückten" GT'ler....


----------



## hoeckle (26. August 2008)

GT-Miststück schrieb:


>


 


willkommen sandra...! passender avatar...


----------



## Manni1599 (26. August 2008)

Dabei wissen wir ja, dass Sandra gar nicht soooo böse ist....

Auch von mir nochmal ein herzliches Willkommen!


----------



## versus (26. August 2008)

auch von mir ein hezliches willkommen - bei dem bike war das ja ehrensachen ;-)

so schön es in bad karlshafen war, waren auch ein paar dramatische ereignisse zu beobachten:













der inhalt ist frei erfunden und ähnlichkeiten zu real existierenden personen sind rein zufällig


----------



## Stemmel (26. August 2008)

Bei Peters Kommentar hör ich ihn richtig sprechen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (26. August 2008)

zumal die story ja stimmt.... der ist wirklich nicht NOS! War Zierde an meinem Merlin, da war er noch NOS.....


dafür scheinen die griffe aber durchaus NOS zu sein....


----------



## gt-andi (26. August 2008)

mann, 
wenn ich dass alles so lese und sehe, bereue ich es auch nicht dabei gewesen zu sein.
Na ja, es gibt ja sicherlich noch eine Neuauflage.


----------



## mountymaus (26. August 2008)

Für alle die es interessiert, hier mal die kleine Samstagsrunde.


----------



## Stemmel (26. August 2008)

gt-andi schrieb:


> mann,
> wenn ich dass alles so lese und sehe, bereue ich es auch nicht dabei gewesen zu sein.
> Na ja, es gibt ja sicherlich noch eine Neuauflage.



Ja, jeder der nicht dabei war, hat etwas verpasst. 

Toll fand ich auch, dass sich die Mädelsquote *verdoppelt* hat. Waren wir letztes Jahr noch zu dritt, waren wir diesmal zu sechst!  

In diesem Zusammenhang auch noch einmal ein herzliches Willkommen dem *GT-Miststück*  und jetzt fehlt nur noch *Bine* mit einem eigenen Account!


----------



## tomasius (27. August 2008)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen! 

Leider hat das Treffen bei mir eine Nachwirkung hinterlassen. 





















Ich bin krank! (Mitleid) 











Entweder habe ich in GT-Hinterlands Windschatten Zug bekommen, oder die nassen Abende waren schuld. 

Für das kommende Jahr möchte ich daher folgende Bedingung stellen:






Tom


----------



## Stemmel (27. August 2008)

Unser Mitleid ist Dir sicher! 

Aber auch bei mir machen sich erste Anzeichen wie eine laufende Nase und leichtes kratzen im Hals bemerkbar


----------



## versus (27. August 2008)

gute besserung tom und daggi!

ähm. ich war gestern auch nicht arbeiten, aber eher wegen anderer dinge:


----------



## Stemmel (27. August 2008)

versus schrieb:


> gute besserung tom und daggi!
> 
> ähm. ich war gestern auch nicht arbeiten, aber eher wegen anderer dinge:



Danke, aber bei sind erst ganz klitzekleine Anzeichen vorhanden! 

Aber das bei Dir wird ja nicht vom Treffen kommen...  Oder hat noch jemand ähnliche Beschwerden?


----------



## TigersClaw (27. August 2008)

Wie wärs, wenn ihr unter die Fotos schreibt, wer drauf ist?


----------



## dr.juggles (27. August 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Danke, aber bei sind erst ganz klitzekleine Anzeichen vorhanden!
> 
> Aber das bei Dir wird ja nicht vom Treffen kommen...  Oder hat noch jemand ähnliche Beschwerden?



ganz klar ... muss der GT virus sein 

gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (27. August 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn ihr unter die Fotos schreibt, wer drauf ist?











Ich würde sagen, du kommst das nächste mal zum Treffen, dann kannst du die GT-fizierten selbst kennen lernen.


----------



## mountymaus (27. August 2008)

Für alle die es interessiert, hier mal die große Samstagsrunde....


----------



## tofu1000 (27. August 2008)

GT-Miststück schrieb:


> Hallo GT´ler,
> 
> jetzt ist es soweit, ich Sandra habe einen eigenen Account!
> Vielen Dank nochmal an ALLE für das geile Wochenende!
> ...



Hallo!  willst du die Teufelin deines Avatars nicht lieber türkis färben? 



versus schrieb:


> so schön es in bad karlshafen war, waren auch ein paar dramatische ereignisse zu beobachten:



Ich habe mir den Bauch gehalten vor Lachen. Das erschien so...... 
So........

...real!



Stemmel schrieb:


> und jetzt fehlt nur noch *Bine* mit einem eigenen Account!



Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass dies passieren wird. Nichtsdestotrotz hat es ihr aber gut gefallen, und sollte es nächstes Jahr die Zeit erlauben, sind wir beide wieder mit dabei. Aber so kann ich hier wenigstens in Ruhe mein "Unwesen" treiben...


----------



## mountymaus (27. August 2008)

@ Daggi, Tom, Volker


----------



## GT-Hinterland (27. August 2008)

Und ich dachte schon das ich nur das Weichei bin, der eine laufende Nase hat!
Schön Sandra das Du auch hier endlich hier bist 
und gegen Namen unterm Bild bin iich auch! Wenn man wissen will wer wer ist, muß man halt aufs Treffen kommen!!!!!


----------



## Stemmel (27. August 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> @ Daggi, Tom, Volker



Danke sehr! Ich hoffe, es hilft noch... Aber Du weißt ja: Die Schulter ist schlimmer... 

Ha, Manni hat es wohl auch erwischt, dem läuft jetzt auch schon die Nase... 



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Aber so kann ich hier wenigstens in Ruhe mein "Unwesen" treiben...



Sei Dir da nicht so sicher! Im Gegensatz zu anderen Foren können hier auch "Unregistrierte" mitlesen. So bin ich auch hierher gekommen. Und irgendwann hängengeblieben. Musste doch wissen, mit wem der Männe Stunden über Stunden kommuniziert. Seinerzeit hatten wir noch keine Flatrate und ich konnte anhand der Rechnung verfolgen, dass die Verweildauer im Forum nicht kurz sein konnte...


----------



## SpeedyR (27. August 2008)

Herzlich willkommen Sandra!! 

So...was haben wir denn da aufm Tisch..






Ich habe mir vorgenommen sie bis zum nächsten GT Treffen aufzubewahren!
Aber dann*plop* 

GRüsse Rafa


----------



## versus (27. August 2008)

habe mir eben die dvd vom letzten jahr angeschaut:

saubere arbeit, alter mann ! ! !

vielen dank nochmal und exzellente musikauswahl, v.a. für mein album


----------



## gt-kolli (28. August 2008)

habe gerade die Bilder vom Treffen angeschaut, muß ja echt klasse gewesen sein, könnte echt heulen daß ich nicht dabei war. Mal schauen ob es 2009 klappt. War super organisiert Respekt. 
Allen GTlern einen schönen Gruß aus dem Schwarzwald
GT-Kolli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (28. August 2008)

Tja, zurück aus Bratislava und endlich Zeit sich Alles in Ruhe anzusehen.

1) Nochmal Dank an die Organisatoren, allein schon dafür, daß Ihr das zum zweiten Mal gemacht habt gibt es allerherzlichsten Dank!

2) Es wurde auch das Thema Treffen 2009 angesprochen: Optionen waren Harz, Oberhof, Taunus. Mehr im Januar 2009.

3) Alter Mann, die DVD ist megageil!

*4) Gebt mir Eure Bilder!*
Damit es vom 08er Treffen auch wieder ne DVD gibt schickt mir Eure Bilder, Nicolai holt die dann bei mir ab.
Wer dazu meine Mailadresse braucht: PN

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Davidbelize (1. September 2008)

weine ich etwa ????????????????????????????????????




ich will auch son TEEEE-SCHÖÖÖRT.


es gibt nicht viele dinge in meinem leben bei denen ich denke "mann du idiot da hast was verpasst".


dieses treffen zählt eindeutig dazu.


ich hoffe ihr hattet viel spass.......... und teile für bikes dabei.


............aber die kinder gehen vor.


----------



## TigersClaw (1. September 2008)

Wie wärs, wenn ihr das Treffen kommendes Jahr im Frühjahr macht, vor den Sommerferien. Da können bestimmt mehr Leute, als Ende August, wo allgemeine Urlaubszeit ist.


----------



## Stemmel (1. September 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich muss leider kurzfristig absagen :-(



Aber die Ferien waren doch nicht der Grund für die _kurzfristige_ Absage, oder? 

Orts- und Terminwahl wird wohl wieder im Frühjahr zur Diskussion stehen. Wie cleiende schon geschrieben hat, gab es schon drei Optionen auf einen möglichen Ort.


----------



## TigersClaw (1. September 2008)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Aber die Ferien waren doch nicht der Grund für die _kurzfristige_ Absage, oder?



Bei mir nicht, aber bei vielen anderen bestimmt.


----------



## chrrup150 (1. September 2008)

mir kamm das 24h radrennen am nürburgring dazwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (2. September 2008)

Wer vermisst seit dem GT-Treffen einen weißen Dessertteller ohne Aufdruck bzw. einen Esslöffel Aufschrift DDR??

Ich kann ja heute Nachmittag noch mal ein Bild einstellen.


----------



## tofu1000 (2. September 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> einen Esslöffel Aufschrift DDR??



 Der könnte womöglich von uns sein... Aber vermisst wird er nicht. Du kannst ihn ansonsten gern bis zum nächsten Jahr einlagern oder meistbietend in der Bucht verklingeln...


----------



## versus (2. September 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> einen Esslöffel Aufschrift DDR??
> 
> Ich kann ja heute Nachmittag noch mal ein Bild einstellen.



ich bitte darum


----------



## Manni1599 (2. September 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Wer vermisst seit dem GT-Treffen einen weißen Dessertteller ohne Aufdruck bzw. *einen Esslöffel Aufschrift DDR*??
> 
> Ich kann ja heute Nachmittag noch mal ein Bild einstellen.



Prähistorische Ausgrabung?
Hat Erich damit Borschscht gelöffelt?

Fragen über Fragen.....


----------



## versus (2. September 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Prähistorische Ausgrabung?
> Hat Erich damit Borschscht gelöffelt?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen.....



mitbringsel vom kartoffelpürreewettessen ("*D*rücks *D*ir *R*ein")


----------



## aggressor2 (7. September 2008)

Moinsen!
Ich hab mir endlich mal ein paar Bilder auf der DVD vom 3. Treffen angekuckt. Dolles Ding. Was hat es mit dem Xizang mit dem -nichtnormalen- Hinterbau auf sich?
gruß


----------



## Kint (8. November 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> mit im Gepaeck habe ich dieses Jahr einen Karton, darin DVDs mit den Bildern vom letzten Jahr.
> bis dann



ah da ist die geblieben... 

bekommt man die auch an die haustür delivered ? würde porto natürlich erstatten... denn vom xizang mit dem nicht normalen hinterbau hab ich eindeutig zu wenig bilder.... 

ansosnten ist schade das ich nicht dabei war, aber es gibt ja ein nächstes jahr....


----------



## oldman (8. November 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ah da ist die geblieben...
> 
> bekommt man die auch an die haustür delivered ? würde porto natürlich erstatten... denn vom xizang mit dem nicht normalen hinterbau hab ich eindeutig zu wenig bilder....
> 
> ansosnten ist schade das ich nicht dabei war, aber es gibt ja ein nächstes jahr....



logisch, schick mir bitte deine adresse


----------

